# Atividade Vulcânica 2022



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jan 2022 às 12:32)

GSM2046 disse:


> Ver anexo 856


Cortesia de @GSM2046


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2022 às 18:18)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Cortesia de @GSM2046


----------



## GSM2046 (7 Jan 2022 às 22:51)




----------



## GSM2046 (8 Jan 2022 às 18:11)

https://greensavers.sapo.pt/vulcao-entra-em-erupcao-nas-galapagos-onde-habitam-especies-unicas/


----------



## GSM2046 (9 Jan 2022 às 19:49)




----------



## GSM2046 (10 Jan 2022 às 16:43)




----------



## GSM2046 (14 Jan 2022 às 21:40)

London VAAC: Volcanic ash advisories and graphics


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Jan 2022 às 00:33)

Erupção no vulcão subaquático Hunga-Tonga Hunga-Ha’apai (Pacífico) cerca de sete vezes mais poderosa do que a erupção em dezembro passado


O vulcão Hunga-Tonga Hunga-Ha’apai, localizado na ilha com o mesmo nome, no arquipélago de Tonga, entrou em erupção ontem, dia 13 de janeiro, às 15:30 hora UTC. Esta erupção é a segunda em menos de um mês e emitiu uma coluna de cinzas e gases a cerca de 20 km.


Foi emitido um alerta de tsunami para todas as ilhas do Reino de Tonga, uma vez que a atividade vulcânica no arquipélago afeta os níveis das águas costeiras. Devido a isso, as pessoas foram aconselhadas a ficar fora da água e longe da costa.



Até ao momento foi registada uma onda máxima de tsunami no marégrafo de Nuku'alofa (capital do Reino de Tonga) às 12:30 com cerca de 30 cm, tendo sido também observada uma flutuação do nível do mar. Foram também detetadas variações nos níveis de água do mar na costa sul de Samoa, como resultado da erupção.



Segundo o chefe dos Serviços Geológicos de Tonga, Taaniela Kula, a erupção teve impacto num raio de 260 km, sendo cerca de sete vezes mais poderosa do que a última erupção de 20 de dezembro de 2021.



Ainda de acordo com o chefe dos Serviços Geológicos de Tonga, as pessoas nas ilhas de Tongatapu, de Há’apai e do grupo de Vava’u, devem manter-se dentro de casa o máximo possível, utilizar máscara quando estiverem na rua e cobrir os reservatórios de água da chuva e os sistemas de coleta de água da chuva.



A queda de cinzas foi testemunhada nas ilhas de Ha’apai, e os voos domésticos foram suspensos. A última erupção em dezembro do ano passado produziu uma coluna de cinzas com cerca de 16 km de altura e formou jangadas de pedra-pomes com uma área inferior a 50 km2 após as primeiras 24 horas.



Fontes
Volcano Discovery
Nzherald.co.nz


----------



## Pek (15 Jan 2022 às 09:30)




----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2022 às 10:05)

Pek disse:


>



 http://ds.data.jma.go.jp/mscweb/data/himawari/sat_img.php?area=pi4


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2022 às 10:08)




----------



## LMMS (15 Jan 2022 às 14:37)




----------



## Pek (15 Jan 2022 às 17:35)

Impressionante onda de choque no primeiro vídeo


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jan 2022 às 17:58)

Algarvio Bruno Gonçalves duplamente premiado com vídeo do vulcão Cumbre Vieja​








						Algarvio Bruno Gonçalves duplamente premiado com vídeo do vulcão Cumbre Vieja
					

Vídeo resultou de uma parte das 19 mil fotografias, tiradas em sequências timelapse



					www.sulinformacao.pt
				




Parabéns Bruno (@ecobcg ), bem merecido.


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2022 às 20:45)

Pek disse:


> Impressionante onda de choque no primeiro vídeo


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2022 às 20:55)

Imagem do globo:


----------



## Pek (15 Jan 2022 às 21:41)

Efeito da onda de choque da erupção explosiva do vulcão de Tonga no gráfico barométrico das minhas duas estações de Llucmaçanes (Menorca) agora.


----------



## LMMS (15 Jan 2022 às 23:50)

Como era e como ficou depois das erupções de 2014/5 e como ficará depois desta?


----------



## fablept (16 Jan 2022 às 00:46)

Vídeo da erupção..



Filmado de uma ilha nas proximidades da erupção..ondas de choque constantes...1:30 deu para apanhar um susto de auscultadores


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jan 2022 às 02:41)

Espetacular!
Será que futuramente vamos ter consequências a nível climático?


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jan 2022 às 02:43)




----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2022 às 05:36)

É possível rastrear a progressão da onda de choque à volta de todo o globo.
Exemplo para as Ilhas Cook, estação de Avarua (extremo Oeste da Ilha de Rarotonga), situada a 1620 Km a Leste de Hunga Tonga.
A hora local de Avarua é UTC-10h.
A onda de choque chegou cerca das 19:50 locais do dia 14 (início do primeiro pico de pressão), ou seja, 5:50 utc do dia 15.
A explosão e onda de choque ocorreu cerca das 17:20 do dia 15, hora local das Ilhas Tonga (UTC+13h), ou seja, 4:20 utc do dia 15.
Portanto a onda de choque percorreu 1620 Km em aproximadamente 1hora e 30 minutos, calculando-se assim a sua velocidade média neste percurso em cerca de 1620/(1+30/60) Km/h = *1080 Km/h*.
A precisão deste cálculo depende da hora certa dos momentos de emissão e chegada da onda de choque, a primeira estimada a partir das imagens de satélite e a segunda através da análise do gráfico da pressão da referida estação WU. Noutra publicação foi avançado um valor de 1100 Km/h, que não difere significativamente do encontrado neste cálculo.






A estação WU em território português, com gráfico de pressão mais detalhado, mais próxima de Hunga Tonga parece-me ser Carreço, no Minho entre Afife e Areosa.
Aqui a onda chegou hoje! Cerca das 00:20, a avaliar pelo gráfico, ou seja, 20 horas depois. A distância segundo um círculo máximo, que pode ser medida no Google Earth, é de 17 340 Km o que dá uma velocidade média de propagação ao longo do trajecto de aproximadamente *867 Km/h*.






A chegada aqui à zona da Póvoa de Santa Iria, avaliada pelo gráfico de pressão de Meteo Santa Iria, parece ter sido sensivelmente à mesma hora ou até uns minutos mais cedo ( esta avaliação é bastante imprecisa em qualquer gráfico WU) o que para uma distância de 17 590 Km dá uma velocidade média de cerca de 880 Km/h.

*Estranhamente, os registos de pressão destas e outras estações não estão de acordo com os de estações europeias já mencionadas, e de chegada da onda cerca das 19:00 às 20:00 utc. Será outra onda de choque?  
Penso que uma explicação para tal desfasamento de chegada da onda seja a seguinte: recebemos a onda que deu a volta ao globo pela direcção oposta, percorrendo assim cerca de 22 400 Km. Este percurso mais longo duraria então mais as cerca de 4h a 5h de diferença e daí resultando o valor semelhante para a velocidade média de propagação: 1100Km/h e não os 880 Km/h. 

Corroborando este raciocínio: as estações do território continental receberam a onda tanto mais cedo quanto mais a sul ! Por isso a onda recebida com mais intensidade não foi a que viajou o caminho mais curto.*


----------



## Pek (16 Jan 2022 às 11:30)

StormRic disse:


> É possível rastrear a progressão da onda de choque à volta de todo o globo.
> Exemplo para as Ilhas Cook, estação de Avarua (extremo Oeste da Ilha de Rarotonga), situada a 1620 Km a Leste de Hunga Tonga.
> A hora local de Avarua é UTC-10h.
> A onda de choque chegou cerca das 19:50 locais do dia 14 (início do primeiro pico de pressão), ou seja, 5:50 utc do dia 15.
> ...




De facto, na minha estação de Llucmaçanes-Camí Vell de Sant Lluís (Menorca), as duas ondas de choque podem ser vistas perfeitamente, a segunda chegando do lado oposto do planeta horas mais tarde.


----------



## GSM2046 (16 Jan 2022 às 11:35)




----------



## João Pedro (16 Jan 2022 às 19:29)

LMMS disse:


> Como era e como ficou depois das erupções de 2014/5 e como ficará depois desta?
> 
> 
> Ver anexo 921


Em dezembro/janeiro já estava muito maior do que nessa imagem de 2016.

Agora já está outra vez menor, dada a violência das últimas explosões...


----------



## fhff (16 Jan 2022 às 19:50)

Na minha estação tenho uns pico nas primeiras horas de hoje (Domingo, 16). Será das ondas de choque?





Melhor aqui:


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2022 às 20:06)

fhff disse:


> Na minha estação tenho uns pico nas primeiras horas de hoje (Domingo, 16). Será das ondas de choque?
> 
> Ver anexo 929
> 
> ...


Sim, em todas as estações foram registados esses picos.
Alguns registos dos membros do fórum aqui.


----------



## fhff (16 Jan 2022 às 20:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, em todas as estações foram registados esses picos.
> Alguns registos dos membros do fórum aqui.


Obrigado. Não vi esse tópico. Peço a um moderador, se achar mais indicado, que mude o meu post. Obrigado


----------



## GSM2046 (17 Jan 2022 às 00:11)




----------



## GSM2046 (17 Jan 2022 às 01:00)




----------



## Pek (17 Jan 2022 às 14:14)

Nova anomalia de pressão esta manhã, ainda mais proeminente do que as anteriores, numa nova passagem da onda de choque associada à erupção do vulcão Hunga Tonga-Hunga Ha'apai. Gráfico barométrico da minha estação de Llucmaçanes (Menorca).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2022 às 17:14)




----------



## LMMS (17 Jan 2022 às 17:59)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>


Desapareceu quase por completo!


----------



## Pek (17 Jan 2022 às 19:28)




----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2022 às 20:05)

O padrão histórico parece prometer mais erupções que no passado ocorreram em grupo durante cada evento.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2022 às 20:13)

LMMS disse:


> Desapareceu quase por completo!





Pek disse:


>



O que desapareceu foi meramente a quase totalidade da parte emersa do rebordo da caldeira. O gigantesco edifício do cone submarino mantém-se e continua instável. É por isso que o vulcão promete a curto, médio ou longo prazo (dias, meses, anos, uma década) retomar a actividade com possibilidade de novas explosões. Historicamente o vulcão parece ter passado por eventos de actividade cada mil anos, segundo algumas opiniões.


----------



## Toby (17 Jan 2022 às 20:20)

https://www.windy.com/fr/-Afficher-...s/overlays?tcso2,-17.234,-165.286,3,m:ffhagfy


----------



## vamm (18 Jan 2022 às 06:36)

StormRic disse:


> O que desapareceu foi meramente a quase totalidade da parte emersa do rebordo da caldeira. O gigantesco edifício do cone submarino mantém-se e continua instável. É por isso que o vulcão promete a curto, médio ou longo prazo (dias, meses, anos, uma década) retomar a actividade com possibilidade de novas explosões. Historicamente o vulcão parece ter passado por eventos de actividade cada mil anos, segundo algumas opiniões.


Assisti à explicação da geóloga Helga no instagram (está na Islândia, mas explicou super bem a explosão em Tonga), a dizer que o edificio vulcânico tem 1.800m (submersos) e o que vemos é só um bocadinho do topo da caldeira. Que este vulcão é uma besta debaixo de água e o que provoca estas erupções explosivas é a placa que submerge mesmo abaixo do vulcão (toda aquela zona é assim) e que leva água com ela, provocando assim uma espécie de panela de pressão que explode violentamente de x em x tempo.
Podem ver aqui, ela criou um destaque nos stories sobre isso:




__





						Instagram
					






					www.instagram.com


----------



## vamm (18 Jan 2022 às 17:00)

Algumas imagens de satélite de Tonga com as casas cobertas de cinza








						Tonga tsunami: Before and after eruption
					

Satellite and aerial images show impact of eruption of underwater volcano near Tonga island chain.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Jan 2022 às 19:07)

Erupção no vulcão subaquático Hunga-Tonga Hunga-Ha’apai (Pacífico) gera tsunami que atingiu a costa de vários países                

A erupção do vulcão subaquático Hunga-Tonga Hunga-Ha’apai (Pacífico), ocorrida no passado dia 15 de janeiro, gerou um tsunami que atingiu a costa de vários países situados no pacífico. Este fenómeno, designado por meteo-tsunami de origem vulcânica, foi originado, neste caso, pela explosão violenta do vulcão Tonga que, por sua vez, provocou perturbações atmosféricas que exerceram uma grande pressão sobre a superfície do mar, provocando ondas de tamanho anómalo. 

Este tsunami propagou-se por vários oceanos como o Pacífico e o Atlântico, provocando a destruição de algumas zonas costeiras de vários países como o Japão, Perú e Estados Unidos da América. As ondas de cerca de um metro de altura atingiram a parte oeste dos Estados Unidos da América desde a Califórnia até ao Alasca. Em Santa Cruz, estado da Califórnia, registaram-se algumas inundações. Por sua vez, no Perú registou-se a morte de duas mulheres que se encontravam numa praia.

No Atlântico, nomeadamente nos arquipélagos dos Açores e da Madeira e no Continente Português, o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera registou variações do nível do mar em praticamente todas as estações maregráficas em funcionamento na costa portuguesa, tendo sido registados, depois das 00 h do dia 16 de janeiro, sinais atmosféricos devido à explosão e nas horas seguintes variações do nível do mar abaixo dos 50 cm. O maior valor registado (40 cm) verificou-se na cidade de Ponta Delgada (ilha de S. Miguel – Açores), no Funchal (Madeira) foi registada uma variação do nível do mar de 20 cm, e no Continente Português, e de uma forma genérica, registaram-se variações na casa dos 20 cm, destacando-se Peniche que registou 39 cm.

No arquipélago de Tonga, a Federação Internacional da Cruz Vermelha e o Crescente Vermelho calculam que cerca de 80 mil pessoas foram afetadas pelo tsunami. Depois da forte explosão verificada no dia 15 de janeiro, o Centro de Observação de Cinzas Vulcânicas de Darwin e os Serviços Geológicos dos Estados Unidos (USGS) verificaram uma nova explosão, tendo o Centro de Alerta de Tsunami do Pacífico detetado uma nova onda de choque naquela área. 

Segundo dados recolhidos pela NASA, através dos seus satélites utilizando instrumentos OMPS (Ozone Mapping and Profiler Suite), a altura da coluna eruptiva gerada pelo vulcão Hunga-Tonga Hunga-Ha’apai é de 30 km tendo atingido o nível da estratosfera. Foram ainda medidas concentrações de dióxido de enxofre (SO2) de cerca 400 000 toneladas (massa total), que são insuficientes para causar grandes impactos climáticos. 

Imagens de satélite recolhidas recentemente, comparadas com imagens captadas a 17 de novembro de 2021 e a 7 de janeiro de 2022, mostram que a ilha Hunga-Tonga Hunga-Ha’apai está com mudanças morfológicas significativas no terreno, tendo grande parte da ilha desaparecido. 

A onda de choque gerada na atmosfera devido à forte explosão do vulcão Hunga-Tonga Hunga-Ha’apai, foi registada em várias estações sísmicas em diversos observatórios à volta do globo, como na Islândia, Ilhas Canárias, Holanda, Alasca e Estados Unidos da América. 





Fontes


   VolcanoDiscovery

Sapo 24

IPMA






 Variação do nível do mar em Ponta Delgada - Fonte: IPMA


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Jan 2022 às 19:11)

Erupção no vulcão Piton de la Fournaise chega ao fim                



Segundo um comunicado do Observatoire Volcanologique du Piton de la Fournaise (OVPF-IPGP) emitido hoje, dia 17 de janeiro, parou hoje, a erupção vulcânica no vulcão Piton de la Fournaise, iniciada a 22 de dezembro de 2021, após a cessação repentina do tremor vulcânico.


De momento, e tendo em conta os sinais sísmicos que ainda são registados no local, não foi descartada nenhuma hipótese quanto à futura evolução da situação, nomeadamente, o seu termo definitivo, a retoma da atividade no mesmo local ou a retoma da atividade em outro local.



No dia de ontem, o tremor vulcânico apresentava-se estável, após nos dois dias anteriores se ter observado uma diminuição da amplitude do tremor vulcânico. As flutuações na amplitude do tremor estão em parte relacionadas com o nível do lago lávico que varia com o modo de desgaseificação, com a erosão da conduta eruptiva e aberturas esporádicas dos túneis que permitem o esvaziamento do cone. As aberturas dos túneis geram uma diminuição de pressão ao nível do cone e no interior dos túneis, e consequentemente a uma diminuição na amplitude do tremor. Por sua vez, esta diminuição da amplitude é acompanhada pelo aparecimento de numerosos ressurgimentos e fluxos persistentes no interior do campo lávico, como observado há três dias. 



Nas ultimas 48 horas, as deformações superficiais mostram sempre uma deflação ao nível da zona da boca eruptiva, associada ao esvaziamento do reservatório de magma (cerca de 2 – 2,5 km de profundidade) e que alimentava o local eruptivo. Neste período de tempo foram registados 29 sismos de natureza vulcano-tectónica, de baixa magnitude (<1), por baixo do local eruptivo (associada ao esvaziamento do reservatório de magma). Também os fluxos de lava foram estimados por satélite utilizando a plataforma HOTVOLC (OPGC-Université Clermont Auvergne) entre 6 e 26 m3/s. Estas variações são explicadas pelo método, que se baseia na radiação infravermelha do fluxo, cuja perceção por satélite pode ser muito influenciada pelas condições meteorológicas acima dos fluxos bem como pelas condições do fluxo de lava (na superfície ou no túnel).



Neste momento, após a erupção ter terminado, as zonas avermelhadas continuam visíveis pois correspondem aos túneis lávicos que ainda continuam a escoar.






    Fontes

      OVPF-IPGP     









OVPF-IPGP


----------



## Orion (19 Jan 2022 às 14:18)

https://twitter.com/i/events/1483779219997876226


----------



## LMMS (19 Jan 2022 às 17:46)

__





						Marégrafo de Cascais regista efeitos da erupção de Tonga | Câmara Municipal de Cascais
					

Toda a informação relativa ao concelho de Cascais, para quem reside, visita, ou trabalha. Serviços, agenda, eventos, imagens, vídeos e noticias.




					www.cascais.pt


----------



## microcris (19 Jan 2022 às 19:33)

LMMS disse:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vale a pena ver o video.


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Jan 2022 às 18:55)

Erupção do vulcão Hunga-Tonga Hunga-Ha’apai (atualização)                

Cinco dias após a erupção do vulcão Hunga-Tonga Hunga-Ha’apai (Pacífico), aterraram no reino de Tonga os primeiros aviões com ajuda internacional vindos da Nova Zelândia e da Austrália. As regras de combate à pandemia e as pistas cobertas de cinzas vulcânicas dificultaram a chegada da ajuda internacional tão prometida por estes dois países. 

Em muitas ilhas do reino de Tonga, devido ao tsunami que se seguiu à forte explosão, há um enorme rasto de destruição, com aldeias e vilas totalmente destruídas. As autoridades calculam que cerca de 84 mil pessoas das mais de 100 mil que habitam nas ilhas do reino de Tonga, tenham sido afetadas.  Há três mortos, dezenas de feridos e milhares de desalojados. Não há água potável, comida, medicamentos, comunicações telefónicas e internet, devido aos danos que o único cabo submarino sofreu. Só no dia de hoje, 20 de janeiro, é que as autoridades conseguiram repor algumas comunicações, nomeadamente da polícia, equipas de emergência, exército e do governo.

Há regiões muito remotas ou ilhas mais afastadas em que as equipas de socorro não conseguiram chegar, sendo por isso muito difícil aferir o grau de destruição naquelas zonas. 




        Fontes     

 Notícias ao Minuto

Sic Notícias

VolcanoDiscovery                    







Imagem: UnoSat


----------



## fablept (20 Jan 2022 às 20:25)




----------



## StormRic (21 Jan 2022 às 14:03)

fablept disse:


>



Estas injecções directas na estratosfera vão circular e perdurar à volta do globo e, dependendo do volume de material introduzido, produzir alterações numa escala ainda difícil de avaliar. No entanto, os efeitos serão menores do que os da erupção do Pinatubo, que culminou com a explosão em 15 de Junho de 1991.
Nesse ano lembro-me dos belíssimos crepúsculos outonais cor-de-rosa e outros tons invulgares, quando as poeiras vulcânicas estratiosféricas chegaram cá.


----------



## MSantos (21 Jan 2022 às 16:04)

StormRic disse:


> Estas injecções directas na estratosfera vão circular e perdurar à volta do globo e, dependendo do volume de material introduzido, produzir alterações numa escala ainda difícil de avaliar. No entanto, os efeitos serão menores do que os da erupção do Pinatubo, que culminou com a explosão em 15 de Junho de 1991.
> Nesse ano lembro-me dos belíssimos crepúsculos outonais cor-de-rosa e outros tons invulgares, quando as poeiras vulcânicas estratiosféricas chegaram cá.



Essa erupção do Pinatubo originou um pequeno Inverno vulcânico, esta não deverá ter capacidade para tal.


----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Jan 2022 às 18:03)

A erupção do vulcão Hunga-Tonga Hunga-Ha’apai foi centenas de vezes mais potente que a bomba atómica de Hiroshima                

A erupção do vulcão Hunga-Tonga Hunga-Ha’apai (Pacífico), ocorrida no passado dia 15 de janeiro, libertou centenas de vezes mais energia mecânica do que a explosão nuclear de Hiroshima.


Segundo o cientista da NASA, Jim Garvin, chefe do Goddard Space Flight Center, uma estimativa preliminar permitiu aferir que a quantidade de energia libertada pela erupção foi o equivalente a fazer explodir entre 4 e 18 megatoneladas de TNT. Em comparação, a erupção do Monte de Santa Helena (EUA) que ocorreu em 1980 libertou 24 megatoneladas de energia, e a erupção do Krakatoa (Indonésia) em 1883, uma das maiores erupções alguma vez registadas, libertou 200 megatoneladas de energia.



O vulcão Hunga-Tonga Hunga-Ha’apai emitiu uma coluna eruptiva que atingiu cerca de 40 km de altura, provocou um tsunami com ondas que atingiram até 15 metros de altura e as cinzas produzidas cobriram as 170 ilhas pertencentes ao reino de Tonga. 



Pelo menos 3 pessoas morreram e, de acordo com o primeiro-ministro de Tonga, cerca de 100 mil pessoas foram afetadas pela erupção e pelo tsunami. Muitas ilhas ficaram sem comunicações, havendo um número incalculável de habitações destruídas e muitas culturas ameaçadas devido à deposição de cinzas vulcânicas.





Fontes

    CNN

VolcanoDiscovery                                  






CNN


----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Jan 2022 às 17:28)

Atividade eruptiva no vulcão Ambrym (Vanuatu) aumenta significativamente                


A atividade eruptiva no vulcão Ambrym (arquipélago de Vanuatu) tem vindo a aumentar significativamente nos últimos dias. O Vanuatu Meteorology and Geohazards Department (VMGD) colocou o vulcão no nível 2 de alerta vulcânico, depois de se ter verificado, na madrugada do dia 25 de janeiro, a emissão de gases e de cinzas nas crateras Marum e Benbow, cenário este que se manteve durante todo o dia. A análise dos últimos dados sísmicos confirmam também que a atividade eruptiva tem vindo a aumentar.

Os perigos vulcânicos verificados podem afetar em maior escala o cume do vulcão e a parte oriental da ilha de Ambrym. Foram por isso definidas pelas autoridades locais alguns perímetros de segurança ao redor das crateras Benbow (1 km) e Marum (2 km) e nos locais Meben-Mbwelesu, Niri-Mbwelesu e Mbwelesu.

Os lagos de lava que se costumavam formar nas crateras Marum e Benbow, desapareceram desde da última erupção que ocorreu em 2018.

O vulcão Ambrym é um vulcão bastante ativo no arquipélago de Vanuatu, tendo uma longa história eruptiva. Em 1988 e 2015, registaram-se apenas erupções intracaldeira. Este sistema vulcânico é formado por uma caldeira de 12 km de diâmetro e 2 crateras ativas, Marum e Benbow.





Fontes

ReliefWeb

VolcanoDiscovery                      







   VMGD


----------



## GSM2046 (27 Jan 2022 às 11:01)




----------



## Cesar (27 Jan 2022 às 19:09)

Boas vi uma notícia sobre o núcleo da terra estar a resfriar, será que os vulcões com o passar do tempo vão se extingam, porcausa desse arrefecimento.


----------



## GSM2046 (27 Jan 2022 às 22:37)

Antes pelo contrário... 

Earth's core may be cooling faster than scientists thought


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Fev 2022 às 16:15)

Atividade vulcânica no vulcão Santa Maria na Guatemala                

Há largos meses que o Instituto Nacional de Sismologia, Vulcanologia e Hidrologia da Guatemala (INSIVUMEH) tem verificado um aumento gradual da atividade eruptiva no vulcão Santa Maria, localizado na Guatemala.

A atividade eruptiva tem-se verificado essencialmente no complexo de domos Santiaguito, verificando-se, ao longos de vários meses, intervalos de atividade moderada alternada com momentos de inatividade. 

Tem-se verificado a emissão de cinzas acompanhadas por explosões, que são detetadas pela rede sísmica instalada e audíveis pela população que habita em torno do vulcão. Têm sido emitidos pequenos blocos de lava que se acumulam e colapsam formando pequenos fluxos de lava bastante viscosos. Identificou-se a formação de novos domos lávicos que, a qualquer momento, podem colapsar, dando origem a escoadas piroclásticas, que representam um enorme perigo para as populações locais. 

A partir do dia 11 de dezembro de 2021, a rede sísmica do INSIVUMEH registou um incremento de eventos de natureza vulcanotectónica, tendo alguns sismos sido sentidos pela população, bem como um aumento da atividade eruptiva superficial. 

Nos últimos 2 dias (30 e 31 de janeiro de 2022), verificou-se o aumento significativo da atividade eruptiva, podendo-se identificar e contabilizar através das câmaras de vigilância instaladas, a formação de 10 escoadas piroclásticas provenientes do colapso gravitacional do domo Caliente. Estas escoadas piroclásticas, formadas por gases, rochas e cinzas vulcânicas a elevada temperatura, avançaram pelo flanco sudoeste do vulcão Santa Maria. 





Fontes

     VolcanoDiscovery

INSIVUMEH                      






Imagem: Tom Pfeiffer in VolcanoDiscovery


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Fev 2022 às 19:24)

Novo episódio eruptivo no vulcão Etna               



No dia 1 de fevereiro, o Etna registou mais um episódio eruptivo na cratera Nova SE.

No seu último comunicado semanal, o Istituto Nazionale di Geofisica e Vulcanologia (INGV) informa que este episódio eruptivo caraterizou-se pela emissão esporádica de cinzas e por fracas explosões.

A atividade sísmica tem sido apenas registada a SE da cratera Nova SE e a amplitude do tremor vulcânico é baixa/moderada.

Os valores medidos de dióxido de enxofre (SO2) têm sido baixos e o fluxo de dióxido de carbono (CO2) no solo apresenta valores médios.

Não foi verificada nenhuma deformação a nível do solo.

O Etna registou o seu último episódio eruptivo há sete semanas atrás.

           Fontes

   VolcanoDiscovery

INGV 






 Imagem: Etna Walk in VolcanoDiscovery


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Fev 2022 às 15:27)

Vulcão Krakatau (Indonésia) entra em erupção                

No passado dia 4 de fevereiro, o vulcão Krakatau, localizado na Indonésia, entrou em erupção, depois de ter sido registado um incremento na atividade sísmica. 


Às 16:15 h (hora local), uma erupção freática (erupção de vapor que não envolve a emissão de novo magma, apenas pulveriza as rochas da cobertura do edifício vulcânico) gerou uma coluna eruptiva que atingiu os 1 000 m de altitude. A explosão foi ainda acompanhada por um sinal sísmico de baixa amplitude e de curta duração.



Nos últimos dias, têm sido registadas pequenas explosões freáticas com intervalos regulares. As colunas de cinzas produzidas têm atingido entre os 2 e os 2,3 km de altitude. À noite, tem sido observado material incandescente como _lapilli_ e bombas de lava.



O vulcão Krakatau é um vulcão bastante ativo e fica localizado numa ilha desabitada no estreito de Sonda (entre as ilhas de Java e de Sumatra). Em 2018, uma erupção no Krakatau provocou o colapso parcial do cone vulcânico que originou um tsunami que vitimou 439 pessoas e deixou mais 7 200 feridas.



A Indonésia situa-se no denominado Anel de Fogo do Pacífico, uma zona de intensa atividade sísmica e vulcânica.





           Fontes

     VolcanoDiscovery

JN






VolcanoDiscovery


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Fev 2022 às 15:09)

Cinzas do vulcão Sangay poderão atingir quatro províncias no Equador                

De acordo com imagens de satélite de hoje, 8 de fevereiro, desde as 04:30 hora local, uma ampla nuvem de cinzas, emitidas pelo vulcão Sangay (Equador), atingiu cerca de 8 km de altura, semelhante ao que se tem observado nos períodos de maior atividade durante o atual período eruptivo.


Apesar da sua localização remota, do lado leste da Cordeilheira dos Andes, segundo o Instituto Geofísico (IG) da Escola Politécnica Nacional do Equador, há uma alta probabilidade de ocorrer queda de cinzas nas províncias de Chimborazo, Bolívar, Los Ríos e Guayas, localizadas a oeste e noroeste do vulcão. No passado dia 3 de fevereiro, o vulcão registou quatro episódios de emissão de cinzas, que atingiram alturas de cerca de 1500 metros acima do nível da cratera. O instituto recomenda a população a seguir e tomar as medidas consideradas pertinentes para este tipo de situações.



A atividade vulcânica mantém-se ativa desde janeiro de 2021, com explosões e emissão de cinzas, dióxido de enxofre (SO2), material incandescente, fluxos de lava e _lahars_.



O vulcão Sangay está localizado na Cordilheira dos Andes, na província de Morona Santiago (Amazónia do Equador), e a sua frequente atividade tem sido caracterizada pela emissão de cinzas e pela formação de fluxos piroclásticos, _lahars _e fluxos de lava, relatados desde 1628. A sua localização remota do lado leste da cordilheira dificulta as observações do solo, sendo observável muitas vezes através de câmaras web e de satélites.








Fontes

        El Comercio
Smithsonian Institution – Global Volcanism Program
Volcano Discovery






Coluna de cinzas do vulcão Sangay no dia 6 de fevereiro de 2022. Foto: Twitter @IGecuador in El Comercio


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Fev 2022 às 15:11)

Etna regista mais um episódio eruptivo               

De acordo com um comunicado divulgado pelo Istituto Nazionale di Geofisica (INGV), na noite de 10 de fevereiro, o vulcão Etna registou mais um episódio eruptivo.

Esta atividade explosiva está circunscrita ao interior da cratera SE e foi captada pela rede de câmaras de vigilância instaladas no edifício vulcânico.

Estão a ser emitidas de forma descontínua e  de forma suave algumas cinzas que, segundo um modelo de previsão, irão deslocar-se para sudoeste.

O INGV verificou ainda um ligeiro aumento na amplitude do tremor vulcânico e não se verificou nenhuma alteração no padrão dos dados referente à rede de inclinómetros e de GNSS instalados.






Fontes

        INGV                 






Imagem captada pelas câmaras de vigilância do INGV


----------



## Mammatus (11 Fev 2022 às 23:55)

^^


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Fev 2022 às 16:03)

Erupção Etna: atualização                



Na noite do dia 10 de fevereiro, o vulcão Etna registou mais um episódio eruptivo na cratera SE. A atividade explosiva esteve circunscrita ao interior da cratera.


Segundo os vários comunicados divulgados, desde do dia 10 de fevereiro, pelo Istituto Nazionale di Geofisica e Vulcanologia (INGV), a partir deste dia, por volta das 14:20 h (UTC), foi possível observar pelas imagens captadas pela rede de vigilância instaladas no Etna, uma escoada lávica que provinha da cratera SE e fluía para oeste-sudeste. A amplitude do tremor vulcânico, por volta das 13:30 h (UTC) do mesmo dia, aumentou significativamente. 

A partir das 16:00 h (UTC), a atividade, do tipo estromboliana, caracterizou-se por explosões discretas e intermitentes (com emissão de bombas, escórias e cinzas) na cratera SE, com alternância de fases de maior intensidade/frequência com fases de menor intensidade/frequência.

Os dados referentes à atividade infrassónica do dia 10 de fevereiro mostravam um crescimento do número de eventos localizados apenas na cratera SE, e com a amplitude variável.

Algumas horas mais tarde registou-se a emissão de 3 fluxos de material piroclástico, na cratera SE, em que dois deles percorreram algumas centenas de metros e atingiram o Valle del Bove e o outro atingiu a zona sul. 

No comunicado emitido às 23:19 (UTC), o INGV refere que o tremor vulcânico diminuiu de forma drástica por volta das 21:00 h (hora UTC), bem como o numero de eventos de infrassons e a amplitude dos mesmos.

Este novo episódio eruptivo paroxismal chegou ao fim, registando-se até ao último comunicado divulgado, atividade explosiva no interior da cratera SE, caraterizada por fraca intensidade e de forma descontínua. Identificou-se ainda uma fraca emissão de cinzas vulcânicas que se dispersaram na zona noroeste do vulcão, atingindo algumas zonas habitacionais, como é o caso de Maletto. 

O fluxo de lava na cratera SE estagnou próximo do Monte Frumento Supino, bem como o registo do tremor vulcânico que se mantém em valores médios e que mostra uma tendência decrescente. Os eventos infrassónicos são agora registados principalmente na zona da cratera Bocca Nuova e foi verificada uma anomalia térmica na base da cratera SE. 

A rede de tiltímetros e de GNSS nunca registou ao longo destes dias nenhuma alteração significativa no seu padrão de dados que indicasse uma alteração no terreno.





Fontes

         INGV          







      Imagem: Boris Behncke in INGV


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2022 às 23:21)

25.508 descargas eléctricas em 5 (cinco) minutos! Conseguem imaginar? São 85 DEA por segundo!
Quase 400.000 descargas durante 6 horas do evento.

Foi a cadência máxima atingida durante a explosão do Hunga Tonga-Ha’apai em 15 de Janeiro.









						Tonga's volcanic lightning storm
					

Data shows why lightning from the Tonga eruption was unlike anything on record.




					graphics.reuters.com


----------



## Orion (15 Fev 2022 às 22:19)




----------



## Orion (17 Fev 2022 às 14:15)

https://phys.org/news/2022-02-deep-temperature-shifts-eruptions.html


----------



## GSM2046 (20 Fev 2022 às 21:24)




----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Fev 2022 às 19:43)

Episódio eruptivo no Etna: atualização        


O Istituto Nazionale di Geofisica e Vulcanologia (INGV) divulgou através de um comunicado, no dia 21 de fevereiro, que registou às 08:07 h (UTC) algumas variações nos padrões de monitorização do vulcão Etna. Estas variações foram identificadas pelas câmaras de vigilância e referem-se a uma anomalia térmica detetada na cratera sudeste.

Ainda segundo os comunicados divulgados pelo INGV, a partir da madrugada, e através da análise das imagens das câmaras de vigilância, foi possível identificar atividade estromboliana de fraca intensidade, na cratera sudeste, acompanhada por algum tremor vulcânico, que aumentou e depois manteve-se num nível médio.

Algumas horas mais tarde, registou-se um aumento significativo na atividade estromboliana na Catera Sudeste. A coluna eruptiva decorrente dessa atividade explosiva atingiu os 10 km de altitude e, com base nos modelos de previsão, dispersou-se para sudeste. Mais tarde, a amplitude do tremor vulcânico aumentou significativamente, mantendo-se por algumas horas em valores elevados.

Através da visualização das imagens transmitidas pelas câmaras de vigilância, foi possível identificar o transbordo da lava na Cratera Sudeste, e o fluxo produzido seguiu para SW. Registaram-se, ainda, algumas alterações nos valores padrão de monitorização do solo, nomeadamente variações nas inclinações das estações instaladas no cume do Etna.

Entretanto, a coluna eruptiva atingiu os 12 km, e a nuvem de cinzas dispersou-se na direção SSE, atingindo algumas localidades como Viagrande, Trecastagni e Zafferana.

Os fluxos de lava decorrentes da atividade efusiva propagaram-se nas direções SW e E, continuando a serem alimentados. A amplitude do tremor vulcânico diminuiu e passou a ser registado numa zona entre a cratera Bocca Nuova e a Cratera Sudeste.

Devido à emissão de cinzas, o aeroporto internacional Vincenzo Bellini (Catânia) esteve encerrado durante a hora de almoço, tendo sido cancelados alguns voos.

O vulcão Etna é considerado um dos vulcões mais ativos da Europa, tendo registado, por exemplo, em outubro de 2021, mais de 50 episódios eruptivos. 






Fontes

      INGV

VolcanoDiscovery

DW                      






     INGV


----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Fev 2022 às 15:51)

Vulcão Kilauea (Havai): atualização                

Segundo um comunicado divulgado pelo Hawaiian Volcano Observatory (HVO), a taxa de efusão de lava na cratera Halema’uma’u do vulcão Kilauea, entre os dias 16 e 22 de fevereiro, foi bastante variável. A partir do dia 22 de fevereiro verificou-se uma queda bastante acentuada na taxa de emissão de lava, que permanece estável desde então.

O nível do lago de lava formado na cratera Halema’uma’u sofreu algumas flutuações ao longo do mesmo período e neste momento desceu para 50%, sendo possível visualizar algumas crostas que se formaram à superfície. 

O HVO informou que neste momento o cume do vulcão está a sofrer uma deflação, o que é indicativo que este episódio eruptivo possa estar perto do fim.

O vulcão Kilauea é um dos vulcões mais ativos do mundo, estando em atividade eruptiva contínua desde 1983. Desde então, os fluxos de lava emitidos pelo vulcão cobriram dezenas de quilómetros quadrados de terra, destruindo várias habitações.





Fontes

          VolcanoDiscovery

HVO/USGS      





HVO/USGS


----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Fev 2022 às 15:53)

Vulcão Ilha Branca/ Whakaari (Nova Zelândia): atualização                

No dia 17 de fevereiro, um grupo de vulcanólogos da GeoNet realizou um voo de observação sobre o vulcão Ilha Branca, situado na Nova Zelândia.

Foi possível visualizarem e identificarem a emissão de vapor de água, gases e uma pequena quantidade de cinzas de cor castanha, a serem libertadas numa abertura formada em 2019. 

Verificaram ainda a formação de _geiseres_ que, devido à sua atividade, deram origem a uma espécie de cratera rasa, com lama no seu interior. Ocasionalmente, registam-se pequenas explosões de vapor de água e lama que formaram um pequeno cone de cor escura.

Relativamente aos dados térmicos recolhidos naquela zona foram de 435ºC e em 2019, na mesma zona, foram de 172ºC.

O nível de água no lago também registou uma diminuição nas últimas semanas. 



      Fontes

         VolcanoDiscovery   






Imagem: GeoNet in VolcanoDiscovery


----------



## GSM2046 (5 Mar 2022 às 14:48)




----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Mar 2022 às 15:38)

Atividade eruptiva no vulcão do Fuego (Guatemala)    



Há alguns dias que o Instituto de Sismologia e Hidrologia da Guatemala (INSIVUMEH) tem vindo a registar um aumento gradual da atividade eruptiva no vulcão do Fuego, localizado na Guatemala.

A atividade eruptiva tem sido marcada pela abundância de atividade efusiva alternada com atividade explosiva, tendo sido registada, às 19:35h (hora local) do dia 7 de março, uma forte explosão que originou a queda de material piroclástico e cinzas, devido ao colapso da coluna eruptiva.

Esta explosão foi acompanhada pelo aumento significativo do tremor vulcânico.

Formaram-se ainda dois fluxos de lava que já percorreram cerca de 250 m e 100 m de distância. 

Este tipo de episódio é bastante recorrente, e quase todos os meses é registado um novo episódio eruptivo com estas características.

O vulcão do Fuego é o vulcão mais ativo do país.






Fontes

           VolcanoDiscovery          







       Imagem: INSIVUMEH in VolcanoDiscovery


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Mar 2022 às 18:33)

Vulcão Askja (Islândia) apresenta deformação do solo          



Segundo o relatório divulgado pelo Icelandic Meteorological Office (IMO), desde agosto de 2021 que os dados de GPS recolhidos e os mapas de deformação elaborados evidenciam que o vulcão Askja, localizado na Islândia, está a sofrer inflação.

A deformação, até há algumas semanas atrás, correspondia a aproximadamente 5 cm/mês (movimentação na vertical), e estava centrada no bordo ocidental da caldeira de Oskjuvatn. 

Nas últimas seis semanas, a deformação verifica-se no mesmo local, tendo aumentado mais 2 cm relativamente ao período anterior, contabilizando-se desta forma uma movimentação na vertical de aproximadamente 7 cm.  

Segundo o modelo geodésico utilizado, a fonte que está a provocar esta deformação no solo encontra-se a uma profundidade de 2-3 km, havendo a possibilidade de, a curto prazo, ocorrer uma erupção vulcânica no Askja.

Foi elevado para amarelo a cor do código referente à aviação.





Fontes


         VolcanoDiscovery

IMO

Icelandic Volcanoes                      







           Icelandic Volcanoes


----------



## GSM2046 (9 Mar 2022 às 23:30)

Fuego volcano, Guatemala: violent paroxysm ends after 26 hours of lava fountaining


----------



## Wessel1985 (16 Mar 2022 às 18:12)

Evacuação das encostas do vulcão do Fuego na Guatemala                

Entre os dias 6 e 8 de março, o vulcão do Fuego, localizado na Guatemala, sofreu um incremento na atividade eruptiva, tendo-se registado a emissão de material incandescente e alguns fluxos de lava, que se depositaram e percorreram o vale de Ceniza.

Segundo o Instituto de Sismologia e Hidrologia da Guatemala (INSIVUMEH), foram registadas algumas explosões de fraca intensidade, que diminuíram na madrugada do dia 8 de março.

Esta situação forçou as autoridades a procederem à retirada de cerca de 500 pessoas, que deixaram as suas habitações, localizadas nas encostas do vulcão do Fuego, de forma voluntária, para a cidade de Escuintla, até que as condições de segurança estivessem reunidas. 

Um dos maiores perigos vulcânicos identificados no vulcão do Fuego é a formação de _lahars _(escoada de detritos ou de lama) que, na presença de uma grande quantidade de água ou devido à instabilização dos depósitos decorrentes de uma erupção, têm a capacidade de soterrar uma grande área. 

O vulcão do Fuego é o vulcão mais ativo da América Central, tendo em 2018 registado uma erupção que provocou a morte a cerca de 194 pessoas e deixou cerca de 234 desaparecidos. 




     Fontes 

      ABC News

Global Volcanism Program  





INSIVUMEH


----------



## GSM2046 (24 Mar 2022 às 08:11)




----------



## vamm (24 Mar 2022 às 23:29)




----------



## GSM2046 (8 Abr 2022 às 19:57)




----------



## João Pedro (8 Abr 2022 às 20:03)

GSM2046 disse:


> Ver anexo 1406


O Vesúvio ao lado deste é um menino, uma erupção não seria mesmo coisa boa...


----------



## GSM2046 (8 Abr 2022 às 20:57)

A Violent Mud Volcano Erupts In The Caspian Sea


Sudden explosive eruption at Poas volcano, Costa Rica


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2022 às 17:34)

GSM2046 disse:


> A Violent Mud Volcano Erupts In The Caspian Sea



Evento "vulcânico" de Julho do ano passado. Não parece relacionado com o vídeo apresentado que mostra uma explosão de gás num campo de exploração no mar Cáspio.

"SOCAR: "There have been no accidents on offshore platforms and industrial facilities under the direct control of SOCAR, the work continues in normal mode. Our initial suspicion of an explosion at sea in the direction of Alat is the eruption of a mud volcano.""

"SOCAR official Ibrahim Ahmadov corrected the post and deleted the "mud volcano" part of the statement."


O da Costa Rica, sim, foi ontem. Convém separar e explicar minimamente.


----------



## Mammatus (9 Abr 2022 às 17:58)

João Pedro disse:


> O Vesúvio ao lado deste é um menino, uma erupção não seria mesmo coisa boa...



É o "Yellowstone" italiano.

Tem um potencial destrutivo superior ao do Vesúvio.

Muita gente fala da destruição de Pompeia, mas esquecem-se do antigo balneário romano de Baia, que se afundou no Tirreno no decurso do fenómeno do bradissismo associado ao vulcanismo do Campi Flegrei.

O que me faz confusão é a elevada densidade urbana e actividade humana numa área tão perigosa.


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2022 às 18:00)

Mammatus disse:


> O que me faz confusão é a elevada densidade urbana e actividade humana numa área tão perigosa.


Como acontece na zona das Furnas em São Miguel, Açores.


----------



## Mammatus (9 Abr 2022 às 18:03)

StormRic disse:


> Como acontece na zona das Furnas em São Miguel, Açores.


Meia dúzia de gatos pingados, quando comparado com a enorme metrópole que é Nápoles.
É assustador pensar nas consequências decorrentes de uma grande erupção naquela zona.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Abr 2022 às 20:24)

Mammatus disse:


> É o "Yellowstone" italiano.
> 
> Tem um potencial destrutivo superior ao do Vesúvio.
> 
> ...


É o Yellowstone europeu 
Terras férteis e um grande porto natural, duas das principais razões pelas quais as populações por ali se terão estabelecido e mantido até hoje. Quando rebentar... paciência...


----------



## GSM2046 (18 Abr 2022 às 11:22)

Ground-Breaking Research: The Earth Beneath Us May Be Shifting – Not Static


----------



## GSM2046 (13 Mai 2022 às 21:40)




----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Mai 2022 às 18:22)

Nível de alerta para a aviação é elevado para Amarelo devido a incremento de sismicidade e deformação na Península de Reykjanes - Islândia               

Segundo o Icelandic Met Office (IMO), na semana passada, foram registados mais de 3000 sismos nas proximidades de Eldvörp, no sistema vulcânico Reykjanes/Svartsengi. Desde o dia 15 de maio, cerca de nove eventos registados tiveram magnitude acima de 3 (Richter) e nove acima de 4. O evento mais energético, com magnitude 4,3, ocorreu no dia 15 de maio às 17:38 (hora UTC). A sismicidade está localizada entre 4 e 6 km de profundidade.

Observações recentes de deformação (tanto cGPS e InSAR) identificaram o início de um novo evento de inflação a oeste de Thorbjörn, possivelmente causado por uma intrusão magmática. Os resultados preliminares da modelação indicam que a fonte está localizada entre 4 e 5 km de profundidade.

Em resultado do aumento da atividade sísmica e da deformação contínua no sistema vulcânico Reykjanes/Svartsengi, o nível de alerta para a aviação foi elevado para Amarelo. O Departamento de Proteção Civil da Islândia elevou o seu nível de alerta para o nível de “Incerteza” no dia 15 deste mês.





Fontes


        Icelandic Met Office                     










             Imagem: Icelandic Met Office /Michelle Maree Parks


----------



## Pek (28 Mai 2022 às 15:04)




----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2022 às 23:47)

Pek disse:


>



*Bezymianny**  (cerca de 2900 m alt.) é um vulcão vizinho do Klyuchevskaya (~4750 m, maior vulcão da Eurásia).*​


----------



## GSM2046 (30 Mai 2022 às 11:47)




----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2022 às 15:19)

GSM2046 disse:


> Ver anexo 1647



Quando puderes indica a fonte, obrigado.


----------



## vamm (30 Mai 2022 às 21:34)

StormRic disse:


> Quando puderes indica a fonte, obrigado.


Encontrei isto...


----------



## GSM2046 (30 Mai 2022 às 21:42)

Só agora cheguei a casa e enviaram-me o link, o qual já foi publicado aqui no tópico.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2022 às 00:24)

vamm disse:


> Encontrei isto...





GSM2046 disse:


> Só agora cheguei a casa e enviaram-me o link, o qual já foi publicado aqui no tópico



 Obrigado! Bastante interessante, até porque a última erupção do Ararat foi em 1840, (2 de Julho) e antes disso as datas são apenas prováveis (1783, 1450 e, mais remotamente ainda, 550 BC e 2400-2500 BC).

Fonte:
"Recent volcanic and seismic activity
The chronology of Holocene volcanic activity associated with Mount Ararat is documented by either archaeological excavations, oral history, historical records, or a combination of these data, which provide evidence that volcanic eruptions of Mount Ararat occurred in 2500–2400 BC, 550 BC, possibly in 1450 AD and 1783 AD, and definitely in 1840 AD. Archaeological evidence demonstrates that explosive eruptions and pyroclastic flows from the northwest flank of Mount Ararat destroyed and buried at least one Kura–Araxes culture settlement and caused numerous fatalities in 2500–2400 BC. Oral histories indicated that a significant eruption of uncertain magnitude occurred in 550 BC and minor eruptions of uncertain nature might have occurred in 1450 AD and 1783 AD.[62][59][60][63] According to the interpretation of historical and archaeological data, strong earthquakes not associated with volcanic eruptions also occurred in the area of Mount Ararat in 139, 368, 851–893, and 1319 AD. During the 139 AD earthquake, a large landslide that caused many casualties and was similar to the 1840 AD landslide originated from the summit of Mount Ararat."









						Mount Ararat - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## GSM2046 (2 Jun 2022 às 23:04)

Toward a New Theory of Earth Crustal Displacement


----------



## GSM2046 (3 Jun 2022 às 13:34)

Grande exame perto do vulcão Taupo


----------



## GSM2046 (3 Jun 2022 às 13:36)

Strong influence of tomographic models on geoid prediction: Case studies from Indian Ocean and Ross Sea geoids

MAGNETIC NAVIGATION, MAGNETORECEPTION, AND MIGRATION IN FISHES
Com as "excursões magnéticas" a alimentação de que dependemos  fica em sérias dificuldades...


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Jun 2022 às 20:20)

Erupção freática no Vulcão Bulusan nas Filipinas
Entrou em erupção ontem, dia 12 de junho, o vulcão Bulusan, localizado na ilha de Luzon, nas Filipinas. De acordo com o Instituto de Vulcanologia e Sismologia das Filipinas (PHIVOLCS), a erupção freática foi detetada pela rede de monitorização do vulcão Bulusan pelas 3:37 hora local (19:37 UTC), durou 18 minutos (com base no registo sísmico), e não foi possível observar a pluma eruptiva através das câmaras web.

Três dias antes, 9 de junho, o PHIVOLCS emitiu um comunicado de aumento da atividade sísmica no vulcão. Segundo o comunicado, desde as 5:00 (hora local) até às 23:20 daquele dia, tinham sido detetados um total de 45 sismos de natureza vulcânica, sendo a maioria deles de baixa magnitude e superficiais, indicando, contudo, que uma erupção poderia ocorrer dentro de horas.

A dispersão das cinzas deu-se para noroeste do vulcão, tendo a queda de cinzas coberto os municípios de Casiguaran, Juban e Magallanes e prejudicado a visibilidade da estrada e forçado as companhias aéreas a cancelar voos. Após o último relatório das autoridades nacionais, no dia 9 de junho, 418 pessoas foram evacuadas e 16 400 foram afetadas no decorrer da primeira erupção freática, ocorrida no dia 5 de junho.

A erupção do dia 5 de junho, precedida por atividade sísmica anormal nos dias anteriores, durou cerca de 17 minutos. Segundo o PHIVOLCS, foram registados 77 sismos de natureza vulcânica nas 24 horas anteriores à erupção. A erupção cobriu de cinzas igualmente os municípios de Casiguaran e Juban, tendo sido emitido um alerta de nível 1 às populações, numa escala em que 5 é o nível de maior perigo.

Até ao momento não há registo de feridos ou mortos, no entanto, as autoridades não descartam a possibilidade de uma nova erupção. Mantém-se o nível de alerta 1, que corresponde a um nível de agitação vulcânica baixo. 

O vulcão Bulusan tem se mantido ativo nos últimos anos, com algumas erupções semelhantes em 2016 e 2017. As Filipinas localizam-se no designado anel do Fogo do Pacífico, uma região vulcânica e sismicamente ativa.
Fontes
PHIVOLCS
Relief Web
France 24
Diário de Notícias





Autoestrada afetada e visibilidade reduzida em Juban Sharbyn (Foto SAYAT AFP in France 24)


----------



## Wessel1985 (17 Jun 2022 às 21:32)

Enxame sísmico no vulcão Teide, Canárias
O Instituto Volcanológico de Canarias (INVOLCAN) informou que hoje, dia 17 de junho, entre as 01:50 e 04:10 (hora local), registou um enxame sísmico de eventos híbridos de muito baixa magnitude sob o Vulcão Teide, localizado na ilha de Tenerife (Ilhas Canárias, Espanha). Durante duas horas e vinte minutos foi possível identificar pelo menos 300 sismos.

Segundo o INVOLCAN, este enxame sísmico tem características muito semelhantes aos registados em 2 de outubro de 2016 e 14 de junho de 2019. A origem mais provável deste tipo de enxames é o movimento de fluidos como vapor, gás ou água, dentro do sistema hidrotermal do vulcão Teide. O INVOLCAN informa que este enxame não implica maior probabilidade de uma erupção a curto/médio prazo, mas relembra, sim que a ilha de Tenerife é uma ilha vulcânica ativa.

Fontes


INVOLCAN







Imagem: Canárias 7


----------



## MSantos (17 Jun 2022 às 21:45)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Enxame sísmico no vulcão Teide, Canárias
> O Instituto Volcanológico de Canarias (INVOLCAN) informou que hoje, dia 17 de junho, entre as 01:50 e 04:10 (hora local), registou um enxame sísmico de eventos híbridos de muito baixa magnitude sob o Vulcão Teide, localizado na ilha de Tenerife (Ilhas Canárias, Espanha). Durante duas horas e vinte minutos foi possível identificar pelo menos 300 sismos.
> 
> Segundo o INVOLCAN, este enxame sísmico tem características muito semelhantes aos registados em 2 de outubro de 2016 e 14 de junho de 2019. A origem mais provável deste tipo de enxames é o movimento de fluidos como vapor, gás ou água, dentro do sistema hidrotermal do vulcão Teide. O INVOLCAN informa que este enxame não implica maior probabilidade de uma erupção a curto/médio prazo, mas relembra, sim que a ilha de Tenerife é uma ilha vulcânica ativa.
> ...



Os canários ainda não se refizeram do que se passou na ilha de La Palma... Era mau de mais o gigantesco Teide, centrado numa ilha com mais de 900 mil habitantes acordar agora...


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Jul 2022 às 16:01)

Incremento de atividade sísmica no vulcão submarino Lōʻihi               

No passado dia 16 de julho, pelas 02:00 (hora local), o Observatório Vulcanológico do Havai (United States Geological Survey, USGS-HVO) registou um incremento da atividade sísmica no vulcão submarino Kama'ehuakanaloa (Lōʻihi), localizado a cerca de 35 quilómetros da costa sudeste da Ilha do Havai. A atividade sísmica caracterizou-se pela ocorrência de tremor marcado por pulsos de energia a cada 15-20 segundos. Após vinte e quatro horas do início desta atividade, registaram-se, entre as 01h30 e 06h00 do dia 17 de julho, cerca de duas dezenas de sismos, com magnitudes entre 1,8 e 3,0.

Segundo o USGS-HVO, esta atividade sísmica é provavelmente resultado da movimentação de magma sob vulcão submarino ativo Kama'ehuakanaloa (Lōʻihi), e atualmente não mostra sinais de levar a uma erupção. Se o enxame se intensificar ou mudar significativamente, o USGS-HVO emitirá um aviso adicional. O observatório informa ainda que devido à grande profundidade do vulcão, cujo topo se situa a 975 metros abaixo do nível do mar, e do estilo das erupções havaianas, uma erupção do Kama'ehuakanaloa não representaria perigo para a Ilha do Havai. Adicionalmente, informam que os vulcões Mauna Loa e Kilauea não mostram qualquer mudança na atividade associada a este enxame sísmico.

O monte submarino Kama'ehuakanaloa (Lōʻihi), teve o seu enxame sísmico mais intenso entre 16 de julho e 9 de agosto de 1996 (mais de 4.000 eventos).







Fontes

USGS-HVO                     






         Localização do vulcão submarino Kama'ehuakanaloa (Lōʻihi), com projeção dos epicentros do enxame sísmico de 2020


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Jul 2022 às 11:00)

Vulcão japonês Sakurajima entra em erupção               

O vulcão Sakurajima, localizado na ilha de Kyushu no Japão, entrou em erupção no passado domingo, dia 24 de julho, obrigando a evacuações na região.

Segundo a Agência Meteorológica do Japão (JMA), a erupção deu-se pelas 20:05 hora local (15:05 hora UTC) na cratera Minamidake, emitiu uma nuvem de gases e cinzas a cerca de 1500 metros de altitude e projetou piroclastos incandescentes que cobriram a cratera, tendo alguns atingido distâncias de 2,5 km a leste da cratera. Como sinal precursor da erupção, foi registado, por voltas das 19:00 hora local, uma ligeira inflação do edifício vulcânico.

A JMA havia elevado o nível de alerta do vulcão de 3 (restrição às proximidades do vulcão) para 5, o nível mais alto (evacuação da zona de perigo), solicitando a respetiva evacuação das pessoas. Até ao momento não há relatos imediatos de danos ou vítimas, contudo, a agência aconselha os moradores da província e da cidade de Kagoshima que se mantenham alerta. A agência afirma que os impactos dos materiais de trajetória balística emitidos pelo vulcão, podem afetar uma área residencial de cerca de 3 km de distância da cratera principal.

O Vulcão Sakurajima corresponde a um estratovulcão edificado no seio da caldeira de Aira, formada há cerca de 22000 anos atrás. O vulcão que é considerado um dos mais ativos do Japão regista entre 500 e 1000 pequenas erupções todos os anos.






Fontes
       Volcano Discovery
JMA
CNN






Foto aérea um dia após a erupção de 24 de julho, 2022 (Foto: AP in USA TODAY NEWS)


----------



## lserpa (1 Ago 2022 às 19:01)

CIVISA eleva nível de alerta científico vulcânico para V2 do vulcão de Santa Bárbara na ilha Terceira. 
Informação já tinha sido avançada pelo @Wessel noutro tópico. 
Segundo o CIVISA, houve um enceramento na microssismícidade no sistema vulcânico. 
Não foi avançada mais nenhuma informação sobre as profundidades nem as frequências horárias e magnitudes.





CIVISA


----------



## lserpa (1 Ago 2022 às 19:17)

Segundo o Sistema de alertas do CIVISA, V2 representa uma possível reativação do sistema vulcânico.
Valores geofísicos/geoquimicos/geodésicos acima do normal. 
Sinais de actividade moderada. 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Ago 2022 às 20:05)

Incremento da atividade sísmica no vulcão Fagradalsfjall, Islândia


No passado dia 30 de julho, pouco depois das 12:00 (hora local), iniciou-se um intenso enxame sísmico na península de Reykjanes, Islândia. A atividade sísmica anómala tem-se localizado a NE de Fagradalsfjall, a profundidades entre os 5 e os 7 km, e estende-se ao longo de uma faixa com direção NE-SW, estando associada a uma intrusão magmática a profundidades subsuperficiais. A partir das 18:00 (hora local) do dia 30 de julho, a atividade sísmica tornou-se mais superficial, ocorrendo a profundidades entre os 2 e os 5 km.


De acordo com o sistema automático do Icelandic Met Office (IMO), foram detetados cerca de 5.500 sismos no total desde o início do enxame sísmico até às 11:21 (hora local) do dia 1 de agosto. Desde as 00:00 (hora local) do dia 1 de agosto, ocorreram vários eventos de magnitude igual ou superior a 4,0 a SSW de Fagradalsfjall, a N e a NW de Grindavík e a SW de Kleifarvatn. O sismo mais energético atingiu magnitude 5,4 e ocorreu às 17:48 (hora local) do dia 30 de julho, a 3 km a ENE de Grindavík, tendo sido sentido a E de Fljótshlíð e a W de Snæfellsnes, provocando alguns danos.



Em resultado do aumento da atividade sísmica no vulcão Fagradalsfjall, o IMO, juntamente com as autoridades competentes, elevaram o estado de alerta para "Amarelo".



O perigo atual representa um risco acrescido de queda de rochas em Reykjanesskagi. As pessoas são aconselhadas a evitar encostas íngremes, penhascos e áreas propensas à ocorrência de movimentos de vertente.

Fontes
Volcano Discovery
IMO




 

Imagem: IMO


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Ago 2022 às 20:19)

lserpa disse:


> Segundo o Sistema de alertas do CIVISA, V2 representa uma possível reativação do sistema vulcânico.
> Valores geofísicos/geoquimicos/geodésicos acima do normal.
> Sinais de actividade moderada.
> 
> ...


É uma situação completamente inédita pelo menos no nosso tempo de vida e merece atenção máxima.

Vamos aguardar pelo notíciario da RTP Açores.

Pode ser que avancem com mais algumas informações em relação à situação.

Outro dado interessante é que temos de momento dois sistemas vulcânicos em duas ilhas distintas com nível de alerta acima do normal.

Nunca antes visto ...

2022 sempre a surpreender ...


----------



## lserpa (1 Ago 2022 às 22:31)

Não disseram na RTP! 
Aquela mensagem de aumento do nível de aviso foi colocada há muito tempo? 

Sabes se foi elevado logo para o nível 2, ou se já havia algum nível de aviso anterior?


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Ago 2022 às 09:07)

lserpa disse:


> Não disseram na RTP!
> Aquela mensagem de aumento do nível de aviso foi colocada há muito tempo?
> 
> Sabes se foi elevado logo para o nível 2, ou se já havia algum nível de aviso anterior?


Eu achei super curioso que os meios de comunicação regionais ou nacionais nenhum fez referência à nota do CIVISA ...

Costumo estar atento ao portal ...

Como foi ao fim de semana não vi se colocaram logo no Sábado a seguir ao evento sentido, no Domingo pois não consultei o portal ou na Segunda que foi quando reparei na nota.

A verdade é que pouca gente sabe deste elevar de alerta.

Não sei se a intenção será não prejudicar as atividades económicas na ilha no pico do Verão ou por outra coisa qualquer.

A verdade é que não há mesmo mais informação nenhuma a não ser a breve nota do portal do IVAR.

Especulamos por aqui que pode ser uma medida de prevenção e a dar nota que estão a monitorizar mais a fundo o vulcão mas a verdade é que tivemos sismos sentidos em Santa Bárbara anteriormente e nunca se tinha elevado o nível de alerta científico.

Só se alteraram os critérios para os alertas em si.

Tudo muito vago pois como disse nem um comunicado saiu acerca desta situação até ao presente momento.


----------



## lserpa (2 Ago 2022 às 20:08)

Não há uplift evidente na Terceira


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2022 às 23:03)

lserpa disse:


> Não há uplift evidente na Terceira



Como é possível ser feito um vídeo com toda esta informação e os media portugueses ignorarem a difusão destes dados? Vive-se obcecados com a economia imediata e depois perde-se tudo e gasta-se muito mais a mitigar as consequências dessa ignorância.


----------



## lserpa (2 Ago 2022 às 23:58)

StormRic disse:


> Como é possível ser feito um vídeo com toda esta informação e os media portugueses ignorarem a difusão destes dados? Vive-se obcecados com a economia imediata e depois perde-se tudo e gasta-se muito mais a mitigar as consequências dessa ignorância.



Até os media regionais não fizeram nenhuma menção, sendo esta área vulcânicamente ativa e com uma erupção nos últimos 22 anos, nomeadamente a erupção da serreta, a qual tive o privilégio de sobrevoar há 2 décadas atrás! 

A mata da serreta é fascinante, nota-se claramente a deformação do solo gerada por antigas intrusões/erupções. Há fissuras onde cabem autocarros inteiros. 
Tive o privilégio de fazer uma formação de salvamento e resgate nessa área! 
Terreno bastante instável! 
@Wessel já te aventuraste mata a dentro? Até assusta! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (3 Ago 2022 às 00:09)

lserpa disse:


> A mata da serreta é fascinante, nota-se claramente a deformação do solo gerada por antigas intrusões/erupções. Há fissuras onde cabem autocarros inteiros.
> Tive o privilégio de fazer uma formação de salvamento e resgate nessa área!
> Terreno bastante instável!



 fascinante local deve ser esse!


----------



## lserpa (3 Ago 2022 às 00:21)

Este vulcão da Serreta até tem um tipo de erupção com o seu nome, erupção Serretiana.


----------



## fablept (3 Ago 2022 às 00:37)

Só vi agora aqui no tópico que o vulcão de Santa Bárbara estava em V2!

Estou de férias e não ligo computador durante as férias, mas fiz questão no dia 30 de Julho para ver o sismograma da estação de São Jorge, por causa do sismo sentido Ml2.7 no vulcão de Santa Bárbara, esse sismo foi algo diferente, muito longo.. possivelmente pela baixa profundidade..




			https://wpsmap.com/portugal/sao-jorge/saved-plots/20220730_range_1000.png


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Ago 2022 às 11:29)

lserpa disse:


> Até os media regionais não fizeram nenhuma menção, sendo esta área vulcânicamente ativa e com uma erupção nos últimos 22 anos, nomeadamente a erupção da serreta, a qual tive o privilégio de sobrevoar há 2 décadas atrás!
> 
> A mata da serreta é fascinante, nota-se claramente a deformação do solo gerada por antigas intrusões/erupções. Há fissuras onde cabem autocarros inteiros.
> Tive o privilégio de fazer uma formação de salvamento e resgate nessa área!
> ...


Ainda há pouco tempo fui à mata mas nunca me aventurei muito mata adentro ...

Mas já me aventurei pela caldeira de Santa Bárbara e quem conhece o local bem percebe o quão imponente é e o que uma possível futura erupção pode implicar ... 

É um complexo vulcânico enorme e que certamente exigiria uma evacuação de grande parte da ilha Terceira.

Corroboro da estranheza em relação a esta ausência de informação dos media portugueses em geral.

Dá quase a ideia de que preferem esconder as situações e rezar para que não evolua para mais nada para não terem de comunicar à população em geral.

E depois ... um dia que aconteça mesmo ... É o pânico generalizado ... 

Tudo culpa desta ausência de clarificação e de transparência ... 

Sem palavras ...


----------



## hurricane (3 Ago 2022 às 13:30)

Alguem sabe um bom site para seguir o vulcanismo no Ecuador? 

On ano passado estive de férias na Terceira e fui a mata da serreta fazer o percurso. É sem dúvida magnifico. Aliás, a ilha Terceira é uma das minhas favoritas. Aquele verde traz uma tranquilidade e contacto com natureza incriveis.


----------



## GSM2046 (3 Ago 2022 às 14:19)

Há uns 4 anos atrás houve uma reunião europeia de especialistas em sismos, vulcões e protecção civil em Itália e um colega meu referiu que uma das conclusões acordadas era baixar as magnitudes para o público em geral e dar pouca ou nenhuma informação que suscitasse pânico geral. Dá para perceber porquê mas isso é outra história....


----------



## tomalino (3 Ago 2022 às 14:49)

Erupção na Islândia começou, na mesma área do ano passado (Geldingadalir/Fagridalsfjall).
Vídeo em directo:


----------



## MSantos (3 Ago 2022 às 15:02)

tomalino disse:


> Erupção na Islândia começou, na mesma área do ano passado (Geldingadalir/Fagridalsfjall).
> Vídeo em directo:



Já se previa que tal viesse a acontecer. Veremos se dura tanto como a erupção anterior.


----------



## vamm (3 Ago 2022 às 16:28)

tomalino disse:


> Erupção na Islândia começou, na mesma área do ano passado (Geldingadalir/Fagridalsfjall).
> Vídeo em directo:


Ainda esta manhã vi uns stories de uma géologa de lá a dizer que via umas luzes na câmera e se poderia ser ou não... pelo que vi agora no instagram dela, já bomba 

Para quem quiser ver:





						Watch this story by  HELGA  ICELAND  on Instagram before it disappears.
					






					instagram.com


----------



## lserpa (3 Ago 2022 às 23:02)

Deu na RTP Açores hoje, no telejornal.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Ago 2022 às 00:51)

lserpa disse:


> Deu na RTP Açores hoje, no telejornal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahah mais vale tarde do que nunca


----------



## fablept (4 Ago 2022 às 01:47)

Esta crise iniciou se em Junho, com uma média de 17 sismos diários, no dia de ontem foram registados 8 sismos.
Não se sabe a profundidade da maioria dos sismos, mas o IPMA dos poucos que publicou, anda à volta de 1km de profundidade, o que é muito superficial..

Em 2020 houve mais de 500 sismos no vulcão de Santa Bárbara.

É considerado uma crise sismovulcanica, por ser uma crise sísmica num vulcão activo (teve erupções nos últimos 10.000 anos, apesar de não ter tido nenhuma erupção desde o povoamento da ilha).

(Resumo da reportagem)

Acho que desde a crise de São Jorge que tamos a assistir uma mudança da comunicação do CIVISA, dantes tudo nos Açores era comunicado com "valores ligeiramente acima do normal", seja em episódios em vulcões, ou em zonas puramente de origem tectônica.
Agora fala se publicamente em alertas vulcânicos. Antes assim, um aproximar do que muitos observatórios noutros países fazem, se existe alguma anomalia num certo vulcão, comunicar e fazer acompanhamento público.
Não podemos viver a ignorar o que pode acontecer, mas também não podemos viver a pensar que vai acontecer.


----------



## tomalino (4 Ago 2022 às 11:13)

Reportagem na nova erupção do vulcão da Islândia:


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Ago 2022 às 11:54)

Erupção de Fagradalsfjall, Islândia               

Ontem, às 13:15 (hora local), o vulcão Fagradalsfjall, localizado na Península de Reykjanes, Islândia, entrou em erupção. De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, abriu-se uma fissura eruptiva de aproximadamente 100 m no vale Meradalir, com a emissão constante de lava, a N do antigo local da erupção em Geldingadalir.

Esta erupção já era considerada provável tendo em conta os resultados preliminares da modelação da deformação efetuados e divulgados pelo Icelandic Met Office (IMO) a 2 de agosto.  A nova intrusão do dique sob o sistema vulcânico de Fagradalsfjall encontrava-se a profundidades muito superficiais (cerca de 1 km), e a taxa de intrusão magmática revelava-se muito rápida, quase o dobro do observado no decorrer da intrusão observada em fevereiro de 2021. Os indicadores de deformação e sismicidade estavam a apresentar valores decrescentes, tal como se sucedeu na erupção que teve início a 19 de março de 2021.

As imagens de interferometria de radar, captadas no período de 20 de julho a 1 de agosto de 2022, mostram esta nova intrusão na península de Reykjanes e a deformação associada ao sismo de magnitude 5,4 no dia 31 de julho de 2022. As imagens mostram deformação para NW de aproximadamente 16 cm.





 Fontes
   IMO
REUTERS
Vulkane Net Newsblog
mbl.is   








    Imagem: mbl.is


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Ago 2022 às 11:59)

Aumento da emissão de SO2 vulcânico do vulcão Taal, Filipinas.        


Ontem, 3 de agosto, pelas 14:00 (hora local), o Philippine Institute of Volcanology and Seismology (Phivolcs) detetou um incremento da emissão de dióxido de enxofre (SO2) no Vulcão Taal.

De acordo com o aviso elaborado pelo mesmo instituto, na manhã do dia de ontem foi registado um total de 12,125 toneladas/dia de SO2 emitido a partir da Cratera Principal de Taal, o valor mais alto desde que o estado de alerta foi reduzido a 11 de Julho de 2022. Segundo os dados fornecidos pelo Philippine Atmospheric, Geophysical and Astronomical Services Administration (PAGASA), espera-se que o SO2 transportado pelo ar seja desviado para NW da ilha do Vulcão Taal (TVI). 

O fluxo de SO2 tem vindo a aumentar desde o dia 15 de julho de 2022, com uma média de 4,952 toneladas/dia, relativamente à média observada de 1,289 toneladas/dia entre maio e meados de julho do mesmo ano. Nos últimos três dias foi observada uma forte desgaseificação no Lago da Cratera Principal, visível através das câmaras de vigilância do observatório local, sob a forma de plumas de gás que se elevavam do lago da cratera até 2,4 km acima do nível médio do mesmo. Também foi observado vog vulcânico, no dia de ontem e hoje, no lado W da Caldeira do vulcão, e uma neblina nas cidades de Laurel, Banyaga, Agoncillo e Batangas que provavelmente terá prejudicado a vegetação. O cheiro a enxofre foi também relatado pelos residentes de Tagaytay City e Bugaan East, Laurel, Batangas. Um total de nove eventos de baixa frequência, que incluíram tremores de 8 a 12 minutos de duração, foram registados no período de observação anterior, mais do que o nível de base dos terramotos vulcânicos.  


O vog consiste numa mistura turva de aerossóis (pequenas partículas ou gotículas) e gás vulcânico SO2, um ácido que pode provocar irritação dos olhos, garganta e vias respiratórias com severidade dependente das concentrações de gás e durações de exposição, principalmente em pessoas que sofrem de problemas de saúde como asma, doenças pulmonares e cardíacas, idosos, mulheres grávidas e crianças.

O Nível de Alerta 1 prevalece no Vulcão Taal, evidenciando o seu estado anormal, podendo este ser alterado para níveis superiores ou inferiores caso se observe alguma mudança comportamental do vulcão. Neste nível podem ocorrer explosões súbitas provocadas por vapor, sismos vulcânicos, pequenas quedas de cinzas e acumulações letais ou emissões de gás vulcânico, ameaçando áreas da TVI.

O DOST-PHIVOLC recomenda vivamente que a entrada na TVI, Zona de Perigo Permanente de Taal (PDZ), especialmente as imediações da Cratera Principal e a fissura de Dang Kastila, deve permanecer estritamente proibida. As unidades governamentais locais são aconselhadas a avaliar continuamente as aldeias previamente evacuadas em torno do Lago Taal para detetar danos e acessibilidades rodoviárias e a reforçar as medidas de preparação, contingência e comunicação em caso de novo aumento de sismicidade ou vulcânico. As pessoas são também aconselhadas a tomar conhecimento das precauções devidas à deslocação do solo através de fissuras, possíveis quedas de cinzas e pequenos sismos. As autoridades da aviação civil devem aconselhar os pilotos a evitar voar perto do vulcão, uma vez que as cinzas transportadas pelo ar e os fragmentos balísticos de explosões súbitas e as cinzas podem representar riscos para as aeronaves.







Fontes

    PHIVOLCS
Vulcano Discovery                      








                    Imagem: PHIVOLCS


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Ago 2022 às 12:40)

Hipnotizante!


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Ago 2022 às 09:01)

Erupção vulcânica de Tonga liberta grandes quantidades de vapor de água para a estratosfera


A erupção do vulcão Hunga Tonga-Hunga Ha'apai (HT-HH), em Tonga no passado mês de janeiro, emitiu uma quantidade recorde de injeção direta de vapor de água na estratosfera da Terra, capaz de encher mais de 58.000 piscinas de tamanho olímpico, de acordo com investigações da NASA. 


De acordo com um artigo publicado no Geophysical Research Letters, os cientistas analisaram os dados da pluma eruptiva no Microwave Limb Sounder, um instrumento que mede gases como vapor de água e ozono a bordo do satélite Aura da NASA. Foi descoberto que a pluma do vulcão submarino atingiu altitudes até 53 km, libertando 146 Tg de vapor de água na estratosfera, cerca de 10% do total da água já contida nessa camada da atmosfera.

Enquanto que explosões vulcânicas anteriores causaram um efeito de arrefecimento temporário na Terra, devido à reflexão que as cinzas sofrem com a luz solar, esta irá provavelmente aumentar a temperatura temporariamente, devido às propriedades de retenção de calor do vapor de água. 

Esta erupção foi a maior no século XXI e, possivelmente, a mais poderosa desde Krakatoa em 1883. Os cientistas afirmam que a explosão foi mais poderosa do que centenas de bombas atómicas e que produziu uma onda de choque que circulou pela Terra durante dias. Provocou a queda de cinzas sobre Tonga e desencadeou um tsunami que danificou mais de 100 casas e matou três pessoas. O vapor de água resultante pode permanecer na atmosfera durante cinco a 10 anos, sendo o efeito do seu aquecimento sentido provavelmente dentro de três anos. 

Fontes
Smithsonian Magazine
Geophysical Research Letters


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2022 às 06:12)




----------



## GSM2046 (17 Ago 2022 às 18:56)




----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2022 às 15:48)

https://phys.org/news/2022-08-volcano-catastrophe-dice-experts.html & https://phys.org/news/2022-08-giant-deep-ocean-life.html


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2022 às 17:59)

https://phys.org/news/2022-08-tonga-volcano-eruption-metersnine-taller.html


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2022 às 18:21)

Orion disse:


> https://phys.org/news/2022-08-tonga-volcano-eruption-metersnine-taller.html



90 metros medidos entre a cava e a crista, é obra mesmo. Não fazia ideia que tinha sido tão elevado, até porque os efeitos nas costas mais próximas pareceram menores do que os do tsunami de 2004, por exemplo.


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2022 às 05:02)

StormRic disse:


> 90 metros medidos entre a cava e a crista, é obra mesmo. Não fazia ideia que tinha sido tão elevado, até porque os efeitos nas costas mais próximas pareceram menores do que os do tsunami de 2004, por exemplo.



Refleti sobre isto e penso que uma onda produzida por uma erupção pode ter várias origens: pressão da onda de choque da explosão na atmosfera à superfície, deslocamento submarino de massa de água pela parte submarina da explosão ou queda maciça de material ejectado pela explosão e desmantelamento do aparelho vulcânico. Em qualquer dos casos o volume de água deslocado verticalmente não será tão grande quanto aquele que é produzido por um sismo e movimento tectónico do fundo marinho. No caso do movimento tectónico, a extensão horizontal da massa de água deslocada é certamente muito maior do que a da massa de água deslocada pelo impulso circunscrito ao local da erupção. A altura que inicialmente o movimento atinge pode ser maior no caso vulcânico mas a extensão horizontal no sentido da propagação da onda será muito menor do que no tsunami tectónico.


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Ago 2022 às 01:01)

Decréscimo da atividade vulcânica em Meradalir


A erupção do vulcão Fagradalsfjall, localizado na Península de Reykjanes, Islândia, terá cessado ou encontra-se em pausa. Com efeito, nos últimos três dias, a atividade decresceu o suficiente para que se deixassem de observar fontes de lava na cratera.
Desde a manhã de ontem, os sinais vulcânicos, nomeadamente tremor vulcânico, têm sido inexistentes, refere a especialista em catástrofes naturais Lovísa Mjöll Guðmundsdóttir do Icelandic Met Office (IMO). As câmaras web apenas mostram desgaseificação no local da erupção.

Apesar disto, o vulcão continua a ser monitorizado de perto, afirma Lovísa Mjöll, para potenciais ressurgimentos, tal como ocorreu na erupção vulcânica de Holuhraun em 2015.

Os especialistas da Universidade da Islândia consideram que a erupção pode estar a terminar, mas a declaração oficial do término da erupção só ocorrerá três meses após a última atividade vulcânica. A erupção no Meradalir começou a 3 de agosto de 2022.
Fontes
Iceland Review
Volcano Discovery


----------



## Wessel1985 (31 Ago 2022 às 15:10)

Aumento da sismicidade no vulcão Piton de la Fournaise, França  



O vulcão Piton de la Fournaise, na ilha da Reunião, tem evidenciado sinais de reativação vulcânica. Desde 28 de agosto de 2022, tem sido observado um aumento da sismicidade no vulcão tendo sido registados 20 sismos vulcanotectónicos a 28 de agosto, 24 a 29 de agosto e 41 a 30 de agosto. Estes sismos de baixa magnitude (<1) possuem uma localização hipocentral debaixo da cratera Dolomieu, a profundidades entre os 1,5 e 2,5 km.

De acordo com o comunicado do Observatoire Volcanologique du Piton de la Fournaise (OVPF-IPGP) do dia 31 de agosto, este aumento de sismicidade acompanha mais de sete meses de deformação (inflação) do edifício vulcânico, nomeadamente na sua base e cume, e é o resultado da intensificação da pressurização do reservatório superficial de magma. 

O OVPF-IPGP encontra-se em vigilância e informa que este processo de recarga do reservatório de superfície pode durar dias a semanas antes da superfície do reservatório se tornar frágil e romper, levando a uma injeção de magma em direção à superfície e a uma erupção, mas também pode estacionar sem provocar uma erupção a curto prazo.







Fontes


     OVPF-IPGP


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2022 às 16:20)

https://niwa.co.nz/news/tonga-volcano-“afterglow”-causes-dazzling-skies-in-antarctica


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2022 às 17:04)

Orion disse:


> https://niwa.co.nz/news/tonga-volcano-“afterglow”-causes-dazzling-skies-in-antarctica



No outono de 1991, no seguimento da explosão do Pinatubo em Junho, crepúsculos foram observados com cores invulgares e tardios, até mais de uma hora depois do pôr-do-sol, à semelhança destes produzidos pelo vulcão de Tonga.
Em Portugal também, como quase em todo o hemisfério norte e não sei se também no hemisfério sul. E foram particularmente intensos no tom rosa violáceo aqui. Ainda fiz várias fotos.
Mas o Pinatubo situa-se a norte do equador. Não sei até que ponto há circulação na estratosfera/alta troposfera que permita transferência significativa entre hemisférios.


----------



## MSantos (3 Set 2022 às 00:18)

StormRic disse:


> No outono de 1991, no seguimento da explosão do Pinatubo em Junho, crepúsculos foram observados com cores invulgares e tardios, até mais de uma hora depois do pôr-do-sol, à semelhança destes produzidos pelo vulcão de Tonga.
> Em Portugal também, como quase em todo o hemisfério norte e não sei se também no hemisfério sul. E foram particularmente intensos no tom rosa violáceo aqui. Ainda fiz várias fotos.
> Mas o Pinatubo situa-se a norte do equador. Não sei até que ponto há circulação na estratosfera/alta troposfera que permita transferência significativa entre hemisférios.



Não é fácil a transferência entre hemisférios se a erupção for muito longe do Equador. Aqui há tempos vi um documentário sobre a erupção do Monte Samalas na Indonésia em 1257, que terá sido um dos gatilhos para a Pequena Idade do Gelo, em que se falava disso mesmo, que as erupções para terem um impacto global significativo têm que ser provocadas por vulcões não muito longe da linha equatorial, caso contrário os efeitos serão sentidos apenas no hemisfério em que a erupção ocorra.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Set 2022 às 22:14)

O Mundo não está preparado para a próxima super erupção vulcânica​








						O Mundo não está preparado para a próxima super erupção vulcânica
					

É preciso fazer mais para prever e tentar gerir as erupções vulcânicas destrutivas a nível mundial. Os riscos são maiores do que as pessoas pensam, dizem investigadores.




					greensavers.sapo.pt


----------



## GSM2046 (6 Set 2022 às 22:32)




----------



## GSM2046 (16 Set 2022 às 12:08)




----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Set 2022 às 07:27)

Piton de la Fournaise entra em erupção


Ontem, pelas 06:23, iniciou-se uma crise sísmica no Piton de la Fournaise. Segundo o comunicado emitido pelo Observatório Vulcanológico do Piton de la Fournaise (OVPF), a crise sísmica poderia significar que o magma estava a ascender à superfície.

Com efeito, pelas 07:48 (hora local), começou a registar-se tremor vulcânico no flanco SSW, no setor da cratera Rivals, localizada a cerca de 2200 metros acima do nível do mar, indicando que o magma tinha chegado à superfície.

As más condições meteorológicas não permitiram confirmar, de imediato, o fenómeno, mas, entretanto, o OVPF partilhou, nas redes sociais, as primeiras imagens da erupção.

Fontes
IPGP-OVPF





Piton de La Fournaise em erupção (Imagem - IPGP-OVPF)


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Set 2022 às 13:54)

Serviço Geológico da Nova Zelândia eleva nível de alerta para o vulcão Taupō


O Serviço Geológico da Nova Zelândia (GeoNet) elevou o nível de alerta para o vulcão Taupō para 1, que indica ligeira reativação vulcânica. Com efeito, desde maio de 2022 verificou-se um incremento da sismicidade localizada sob a parte central do Lago Taupō, bem como da deformação do sistema vulcânico.

No último Boletim de Atividade Vulcânica, o GeoNet refere que aquela sismicidade continua, tendo já sido possível localizar aproximadamente 700 sismos, localizados a profundidades da ordem dos 4-13 km. Informam ainda que é possível reconhecer duas famílias de sismos, uma localizada na parte central e oriental do lago, e outra, menos significativa, localizada a oeste, perto da costa de Karangahape.

A rede de estações GNSS instalada em torno do edifício vulcânico detetou deformação vertical da ordem dos 60 ± 20 mm/ano num local em Horomatangi Reef, no lago.

A deformação e a sismicidade são interpretadas como sendo resultado da movimentação de magma e fluidos hidrotermais no interior do vulcão. Para complementar a monitorização, o GeoNet realizou amostragens de nascentes e zonas de desgaseificação em torno do lago para verificar se existem alterações geoquímicas.

O GeoNet informa que, embora seja a primeira vez que eleva o nível de alerta para o vulcão Taupō, este não é o primeiro episódio de reativação vulcânica. Nos últimos 150 anos, já se verificaram 17 episódios de reativação vulcânica, vários dos quais mais significativos do que o atual.

Taupō, o vulcão riolítico mais ativo da zona vulcânica de Taupō, é formado por uma grande caldeira com cerca de 35 km largura, atualmente ocupada pelo Lago Taupō. Há cerca de 1800 anos atrás, foi palco da erupção mais violenta da Nova Zelândia, no Holocénico. A última erupção ocorreu em 232 AD ± 10 anos (antes da ocupação humana), devastando uma vasta área da Ilha Norte central da Nova Zelândia.

Fontes
GeoNet
Smithsonian Institute - GVP





Sismicidade localizada pelo GeoNet no vulcão Taupō desde 1 de janeiro de 2022 até 18 de setembro de 2022 (Imagem: GeoNet)


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Set 2022 às 11:44)

Erupção submarina em Home Reef leva à formação de uma nova ilha no Pacífico   



Um vulcão submarino, localizado no conhecido monte Home Reef nas ilhas centrais de Tonga, despertou passados 16 anos. No passado dia 10 de setembro, a cerca de 25 km a sudeste de Late Island, foi observado um evento eruptivo, caracterizado pela emissão de uma nuvem de cinzas e piroclastos à superfície do mar.


Lentamente, os materiais emitidos no decorrer da erupção, formaram uma nova ilha com cerca de 4000 m2 e atingindo uma altura de 10 metros em poucos dias. Dez dias depois, a 20 de setembro, os Serviços Geológicos de Tonga (TGS) informaram que a ilha havia aumentado seis vezes o seu tamanho, tendo atingido 24 000 m2. É muito provável que a nova ilha desapareça devido à ação erosiva do mar e do vento, ou que afunde.



A NASA divulgou no dia 14 de setembro imagens de satélite e dados do USGS, com a formação desta mais recente ilha, sendo visível uma intensa descoloração do oceano ao seu redor. Segundo a NASA, esta descoloração é provavelmente resultado da água do mar ácida superaquecida, misturada com produtos piroclásticos.



Segundo o TGS, a erupção apresenta baixos riscos para a aviação e para os habitantes de Vava'u and Ha'apai. Contudo, todos os marinheiros são aconselhados a navegar a mais de 4 km de distância de Home Reef. Desde 25 de setembro, que não foram observadas emissões vulcânicas.



Da última vez que Home Reef deu origem a uma nova ilha, em 2006, esta desapareceu em cerca de um ano, devido à erosão causada pelas ondas do mar. Este evento foi caracterizado pela formação de jangadas de pedra pomes no Pacífico Sul. Desde 1852, Home Reef formou ilhas em cinco eventos eruptivos, tendo algumas atingido 50 a 70 metros de altura. Em 1984, a ilha chegou formar uma pequena lagoa.



O monte submarino responsável por eventos de curta duração localiza-se no Oceano Pacífico, numa zona de subducção, Tonga-Kermadec, formada por algumas das estruturas tectónicas de convergência mais rápidas do mundo. Neste local, a placa do Pacífico está a deslizar rapidamente sob as placas Kermadec e Tonga, a uma taxa de cerca de 24 cm/ano, formando assim a segunda fossa mais profunda do mundo num arco vulcânico extremamente ativo. Esta cordilheira submarina, que se estende desde Tonga até Nova Zelândia, acomoda a maior densidade de vulcões submarinos encontrados em qualquer lugar do mundo.








Fontes

     Science Alert                     







       Imagem de satélite de Home Reef (Lauren Dauphin/NASA Earth Observatory/USGS)


----------



## GSM2046 (2 Out 2022 às 20:01)




----------



## GSM2046 (10 Out 2022 às 13:37)




----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Out 2022 às 14:13)

Incremento da atividade eruptiva no vulcão Stromboli                

Desde o dia 25 de setembro, pelas 06:06 (hora local, 04:06 UTC), que se tem registado um incremento da atividade explosiva na área da Cratera Norte do vulcão Stromboli, localizado na ilha italiana com o mesmo nome. Os produtos vulcânicos expelidos depositaram-se na parte superior da Sciara del Fuoco, rolando ao longo da encosta. Concomitante com a intensificação da explosividade, ocorreu um ligeiro transbordo de lava na área da Cratera Norte.

De acordo com o Instituto Nazionale di Geofisica e Vulcanologia (INGV), anteontem, dia 9 de outubro, pelas 09:23 (hora local, 07:23 UTC), formou-se uma escoada piroclástica que atingiu o mar, e que foi seguida por outros fluxos piroclásticos de menores dimensões. Este evento gerou um colapso parcial do terraço da cratera, verificando-se o transbordo da lava e a formação de uma considerável escoada lávica que alcançou a costa.

A Proteção Civil italiana ordenou a passagem do alerta para o vulcão Stromboli do nível amarelo para laranja, o segundo mais elevado numa escala de quatro cores. A subida do alerta determina, assim, o reforço do sistema de monitorização do vulcão e da ligação de informação entre a comunidade científica e as restantes componentes e estruturas operacionais do Serviço Nacional de Proteção Civil.

Em comunicado emitido ontem de manhã, o INGV informou que, durante a noite, observaram-se colapsos modestos, presumivelmente devido à erosão dos canais lávicos sobrepostos. Das observações no terreno realizadas pelo pessoal do INGV, foi possível constatar que os colapsos e as escoadas lávicas continuam, mas que já não atingem o mar, parando a meio da encosta, a cerca de 400 m de altitude. No que respeita à sismicidade, nas últimas 24 horas, a amplitude média do tremor vulcânico apresentou várias flutuações, oscilando principalmente nos níveis médio-baixo e médio-alto. Os valores mais elevados ocorreram entre as 10:00 e as 11:00 UTC e por volta das 16:30 UTC de anteontem (dia 9). Atualmente, a magnitude do tremor está no nível médio-baixo.

Com cerca de 926 metros de altura, o vulcão Stromboli, que forma a ilha ao norte da Sicília, no arquipélago das ilhas Eólicas, é um dos vulcões mais ativos do mundo. É conhecido pelas suas explosões normalmente pequenas, mas regulares, com emissão de lava incandescente a partir de várias bocas eruptivas no interior da sua cratera. Este tipo de atividade no vulcão vem acontecendo há pelo menos 2000 anos, desde que há registos escritos da atividade, da qual o seu nome deu origem à chamada atividade estromboliana. Em 2019, ocorreram dois eventos paroxismais, um a 3 de julho de 2019, que provocou a morte de um turista, e outro a 28 de agosto.






Fontes

                     INGV
Protezione Civile - Italian Government
Newsweek


----------



## GSM2046 (12 Out 2022 às 00:34)




----------



## GSM2046 (18 Out 2022 às 12:03)




----------



## GSM2046 (20 Out 2022 às 15:14)

Tese interessante!

A Statistical Modelling Approach Evaluating Explosive Volcanism as a Trigger of Millennial-Scale Climate Change


----------



## GSM2046 (23 Out 2022 às 22:26)

Research reveals magma activity beneath Mount Edgecumbe


----------



## GSM2046 (31 Out 2022 às 09:27)




----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Nov 2022 às 19:57)

Cinzas do vulcão Sangay no Equador afetam cerca de 1824 hectares de plantações
No passado fim-de-semana, o vulcão Sangay, localizado no Equador, gerou 122 explosões em 24 horas, emitindo uma coluna de cinzas com aproximadamente 2 km de altura.


Segundo dados do Instituto Geofísico da Escola Politécnica Nacional, foram registados 54 sinais de tremor associado a emissões de gases e de cinzas. Segundo o mesmo instituto, não há alterações na tendência da atividade do vulcão.



A coluna de cinzas gerada pelo vulcão na passada sexta-feira e no sábado, devido aos ventos dominantes no momento, dirigiu-se para noroeste, afetando cerca de 1824 hectares de áreas agrícolas da província de Chimborazo, envolvendo cerca de 3803 produtores e 6995 pecuaristas. Até ao momento, contabilizam-se danos preliminares em 23533 cabeças de gado. Para além dos efeitos nas plantações de milho, cebola, batata e pastagens, existem muitas estufas cobertas de cinzas, podendo estas a qualquer momento desmoronar. Os efeitos centraram-se nos municípios de Chunchi, Alausí, Guamote, Colta, Riobamba, Guano e Chambo. Em alguns lugares, a espessura de cinzas variou entre 3 a 4 milímetros.



O Instituto Geofísico do Equador alertou, na passada sexta-feira, sobre os possíveis efeitos da queda moderada a forte de cinzas em Chimborazo, enquanto para Bolívar, Cañar, Los Rios, Azuay e Guayas deve ser ligeira a moderada. Segundo o mesmo instituto, através da monitorização por satélite, foi possível observar a emissão de cinzas entre 900 e 1200 metros acima do nível da cratera nas direções noroeste e oeste, respetivamente.



Este fenómeno persiste desde maio de 2019, dentro do atual período eruptivo de Sangay, localizado a 5286 metros acima do nível médio do mar.

Fontes
Sapo
teleSUR





Cinzas do vulcão Sangay em suspensão (Foto: Twitter @NoticiasQuantum in teleSUR)


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Nov 2022 às 13:45)

Mauna Loa evidencia sinais de reativação vulcânica                

Desde meados de setembro de 2022 que se tem registado um incremento da sismicidade no maior vulcão ativo da Terra, Mauna Loa no Havai. Com efeito, a frequência sísmica diária passou de 10-20 sismos para 40-50.

Para além da sismicidade, as estações GPS têm registado um aumento na taxa de inflação, indicando que está a ocorrer uma recarga de magma no reservatório magmático. A sismicidade, que se tem concentrado sob a caldeira Moku'āweoweo e numa região a noroeste da mesma, resulta da expansão do reservatório.

Em termos de monitorização geoquímica, as concentrações de dióxido de enxofre (SO2), sulfureto de hidrogénio (H2S) e dióxido de carbono (CO2), bem como as temperaturas das fumarolas, permanecem estáveis na zona do cume e no Cone de Enxofre na zona superior do Rift Sudoeste. As visualizações da webcam e da câmara térmica também não mostram alterações na paisagem vulcânica de Mauna Loa.

O Hawaiian Volcano Observatory do United States Geological Survey (HVO-USGS) informa que não há sinais de estar iminente uma erupção vulcânica e continua a monitorizar o vulcão Mauna Loa que está, desde setembro de 2022, no nível de alerta ADVISORY e para a aviação Amarelo.

Segundo o HVO-USGS, a última erupção no Mauna Loa, que corresponde a metade da ilha do Havai, ocorreu em 1984.






Fontes

                     HVO-USGS                      






Mauna Loa (Foto: HVO-USGS)


----------



## GSM2046 (12 Nov 2022 às 11:55)




----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Nov 2022 às 02:52)

Atividade sísmica no maior vulcão do mundo continua a aumentar
Segundo mostram os dados do United States Geological Survey (USGS), a atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar no maior vulcão do mundo, Mauna Loa, continua com tendência crescente. Os dados de monitorização até às 18:00 (hora UTC) de ontem, não demonstram, contudo, alterações significativas nas 24 horas antecedentes. Desde meados de setembro de 2022, o vulcão tem evidenciado sinais de reativação, conforme indicado pela atividade sísmica e inflação do cume.

No dia 12 de novembro, o USGS registou 74 sismos em torno no vulcão, o maior número registado num período de 24 horas nas últimas semanas. Embora o número tenha descido ontem, dia 13, para 45 sismos de baixa magnitude (<3,0 ML) em 24 horas, a tendência mostra que a atividade sísmica está a aumentar. Estes eventos localizam-se sob a caldeira Mokuʻāweoweo e a cerca de 6-8 km sob o flanco noroeste de Mauna Loa. Ambas as regiões têm sido historicamente ativas relativamente à sismicidade, durante os períodos de maior alteração em Mauna Loa.

As estações de GPS instaladas no cume e nos flancos do vulcão, continuam a registar um aumento na taxa de inflação desde meados de setembro. No entanto, as estações instaladas no cume do vulcão, não demonstra deformação significativa da superfície desde a passada semana.

As concentrações de dióxido de enxofre (SO2), sulfureto de hidrogénio (H2S) e dióxido de carbono (CO2), bem como as temperaturas das fumarolas, permanecem estáveis na zona do cume e no Cone de Enxofre na zona superior do Rift Sudoeste. As visualizações da webcam e da câmara térmica não mostram alterações na paisagem vulcânica de Mauna Loa na passada semana.

As alterações registadas indicam que está a ocorrer uma reativação magmática no reservatório de Mauna Loa. A entrada de magma a níveis mais profundos (>3 km) é detetada pelo aumento contínuo do movimento ascendente e da extensão registada entre as estações de GPS localizadas na superfície do solo. A movimentação de magma mais superficial (<3 km) deverá ser responsável pela inflação registada durante as últimas semanas de setembro. As localizações atuais da sismicidade e deformação, não indicam necessariamente a localização de atividade eruptiva futura.

O vulcão Mauna Loa permanece no nível de alerta ADVISORY e para a aviação YELLOW. Segundo o HVO-USGS, o aumento na atividade não sugere que a progressão para uma erupção seja certa, e não há indicações de que uma erupção esteja iminente

Fontes
HVO-USGS





Sobrevoo do cume de Maona Loa - zona do Rift Sudoeste – 28 de outubro 2022. Foto: HVO-USGS


----------



## GSM2046 (15 Nov 2022 às 21:41)




----------



## GSM2046 (16 Nov 2022 às 14:35)




----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Nov 2022 às 15:46)

Possível erupção no monte subaquático Ahyi alerta cientistas
O monte submarino Ahyi, localizado no Oceano Pacífico, nas Comunidades das Ilhas Marianas do Norte dos Estados Unidos da América, poderá estar em erupção, contudo, não há confirmação por parte dos investigadores por ser inacessível.

Segundo o United States Geological Survey (USGS), tudo indica que o vulcão entrou em erupção em meados do mês de outubro, quando os sensores hidroacústicos na Ilha Wake começaram a registar sinais consistentes com tal atividade. Em colaboração com investigadores no Taiti, a análise combinada dos sinais com dados de estações sísmicas em Guam e no Japão, sugere que a fonte da atividade seja no monte submarino Ahyi ou nas suas imediações.

Imagens de satélite do dia 6 de novembro mostram a descoloração na superfície do oceano no local do vulcão, como já havia sido observado em períodos de atividade anterior. Enquanto a aquisição dos sinais hidroacústicos estão em curso neste momento, o número de eventos detetados diminuiu nos últimos dias.

Embora não existam estações locais de monitorização perto de Ahyi, o que limita a capacidade de detetar e caracterizar a atividade vulcânica no local, de acordo com o USGS, atualmente não há dados que sugiram que a potencial erupção se intensifique. Contudo, as embarcações são aconselhadas a evitar a área.

A monitorização continua a ser realizada de perto com os dados disponíveis, hidroacústicos, sísmicos e de satélite. O monte submarino Ahyi é um grande vulcão, de forma cónica que se eleva até 137 metros da superfície do mar, a cerca de 18 km a SE da ilha de Farallon de Pajaros (Uracas) nas Marianas do Norte. Pertence ao Arco Vulcânico das Marianas, uma cadeia com mais de 60 vulcões ativos e que se estende por mais de 965 km a oeste e paralelamente à Fossa das Marianas, o ponto mais profundo do mundo.


Fontes
USGS
FOX NEWS





Batimetria do monte submarino Ahyi (Susan Merle (Oregon State University/NOAA Vents Program)) in FOX NEWS)


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Nov 2022 às 17:56)

Incremento de atividade no vulcão Chaparrastique levam autoridades a suspender atividades ao seu redor                

Desde o dia 15 de novembro que se tem registado um incremento da atividade no vulcão Chaparrastique, no Departamento de San Miguel, a aproximadamente 15 km a sudeste da cidade de San Miguel, El Salvador.

Até ao momento foram contabilizadas 9 explosões de pequena magnitude ao nível da cratera central, caracterizadas pela emissão de nuvens de gases e cinzas. Ontem, dia 17 de novembro, as autoridades suspenderam as atividades agrícolas, comerciais e turísticas nas proximidades do vulcão e espera-se a queda de cinzas nos municípios mais próximos.

De acordo com o diretor adjunto da Proteção Civil, Fermín Pérez, os possíveis impactos dos produtos destas explosões são ligeiros problemas de saúde para os habitantes devido aos gases emitidos, bem como interrupção e suspensão momentânea do tráfego automóvel e circulação de peões devido à queda de cinzas. Neste sentido, os habitantes dos municípios de San Jorge, Chinameca e San Rafael Oriente são aconselhados a utilizar máscaras de proteção como medida de proteção para evitar a inalação de gases que possam causar problemas respiratórios. 

Tendo em conta possíveis emergências que possam ocorrer nas próximas horas, a Proteção Civil afirma que foram criadas rotas de evacuação para os habitantes das áreas próximas e que foram criados abrigos permanentes.

O vulcão Chaparrastique, também conhecido por San Miguel, com 2130 metros de altura é um dos mais ativos de El Salvador, razão pela qual tem estado sob constante vigilância desde a sua última erupção em 2013.





Fontes

                     teleSURtv.net
La Prensa Gráfica
Global Volcanism Program






      Explosão na cratera central no dia 16 de novembro. Foto in @MedioAmbienteSV


----------



## Orion (22 Nov 2022 às 18:38)




----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Nov 2022 às 19:12)

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mundo/2117948/vulcao-shiveluch-na-russia-podera-entrar-em-erupcao-a-qualquer-momento


----------



## GSM2046 (23 Nov 2022 às 09:52)




----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Nov 2022 às 18:43)

Possível erupção no vulcão Shiveluch – Rússia                

A atividade do vulcão Shiveluch, na Península de Kamchatka, no Extremo Oriente da Rússia, tem vindo a intensificar-se, colocando a hipótese de produzir uma erupção explosiva. 

Segundo a equipa de Resposta a Erupções Vulcânicas de Kamchatka (KVERT), à medida que se verifica o crescimento de um domo lávico (com incandescência), a emissão de gases e explosões também acompanham este processo. Segundo a mesma fonte, caso a atividade progrida para uma erupção vulcânica, pode-se esperar emissão de cinzas até 10-15 km de altura, podendo vir a afetar o tráfego aéreo.

O Instituto de Vulcanologia e Sismologia considerou, também, que uma erupção explosiva poderá estar iminente, recomendando que se mantenha uma distância de segurança de pelo menos 15 km do vulcão.

Shiveluch, um dos maiores vulcões de Kamchatka com cerca de 3.283 metros de altura, é também um dos mais ativos da Península, com cerca de 60 grandes erupções nos últimos 10.000 anos. A mais recente grande erupção no vulcão ocorreu em 2007. 





Fontes

                     Notícias ao Minuto                      







        Domo lávico no vulcão Shiveluch (Telegram - РИА Новости)


----------



## GSM2046 (28 Nov 2022 às 15:11)




----------



## GSM2046 (28 Nov 2022 às 19:48)

Eruption begins at Mauna Loa volcano after 38 years of quiescence – Aviation Color Code raised to Red, Hawai’i


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2022 às 22:26)

O maior vulcão activo do mundo (no Havai) acordou ao fim de 38 anos
					

Este vulcão do Havai não entrava em actividade desde 1984. Em quase 180 anos, já tinha antes acordado 33 vezes. Veja as imagens da nova erupção.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Nov 2022 às 14:36)

Maior vulcão ativo do mundo entra em erupção no Havai                

Iniciou-se a erupção vulcânica no maior vulcão ativo do mundo, Mauna Loa, no Havai. Desde meados de setembro de 2022, o vulcão tem evidenciado sinais de reativação, conforme indicado pela atividade sísmica e inflação do cume. 

A erupção teve início por volta das 23:30 hora local (13:30 UTC) do dia 27 de novembro, na caldeira Moku'āweoweo, no interior do Parque Nacional dos Vulcões do Havai. A erupção produziu escoadas lávicas, contidas na área do cume e sem possibilidade de afetar as comunidades que vivem nos flancos do vulcão. É possível que a ação do vento possa transportar gases vulcânicos, cinzas finas e também cabelos de pele.

Com base em eventos passados, as fases iniciais de uma erupção em Mauna Loa podem ser muito dinâmicas e a localização e o avanço dos fluxos lávicos podem-se alterar rapidamente. Caso os focos eruptivos se mantenham no mesmo local, em Moku'āweoweo, as escoadas lávicas deverão ficar confinadas no interior das paredes da caldeira. Contudo, caso os centros eruptivos migrem para fora das suas paredes, os fluxos de lava poderão progredir rapidamente pelos flancos. Os fluxos de lava são visíveis a partir de Kona, e não há, atualmente, qualquer indicação de qualquer migração da erupção para uma zona de fissuras.

Segundo o Serviço Nacional de Meteorologia de Honolulu, algumas zonas da Ilha Grande estão sob alerta relativamente à queda de cinzas, devido à possibilidade de acumular espessuras de 0,6 cm de cinzas. O Parque Nacional dos Vulcões do Havai encerrou a área do cume de Mauna Loa aos visitantes.

O nível de alerta de Mauna Loa é neste momento WARNING e para a Aviação RED (vermelho). O Observatório Vulcanológico do Havai (HVO-USGS) continua a monitorizar cuidadosamente as condições e emitirá novos avisos, sempre que necessário.

Com 4169 metros acima do nível do mar, Mauna Loa é um dos cinco vulcões que constituem a ilha do Havai. É consideravelmente maior que o vulcão havaiano Kilauea que, em 2018, entrou em erupção e destruiu cerca de 700 casas num bairro habitacional. A erupção de Mauna Loa de 1950 produziu escoadas lávicas que avançaram por 24 km até alcançar o oceano em menos de três horas.






Fontes

                     HVO-USGS
Visão


----------



## fernandinand (29 Nov 2022 às 15:12)




----------



## joralentejano (30 Nov 2022 às 14:26)

Algumas imagens do vulcão Mauna Loa:

____













Fonte


----------



## GSM2046 (30 Nov 2022 às 15:39)




----------



## GSM2046 (2 Dez 2022 às 11:39)




----------



## GSM2046 (4 Dez 2022 às 17:26)

Massive eruption at Semeru volcano, volcanic ash up to 15.2 km (50 000 feet) a.s.l., Indonesia


----------



## DaniFR (4 Dez 2022 às 23:13)

Stromboli


----------



## GSM2046 (5 Dez 2022 às 19:49)

Vulcões em actividade em 5 Dezembro de 20222


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2022 às 22:34)

Vulcão Mauna Loa, hoje:


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2022 às 03:59)

GSM2046 disse:


> Vulcões em actividade em 5 Dezembro de 20222


Qual é o significado das cores?


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Dez 2022 às 01:23)

Na tarde do passado dia 4 de dezembro, foram registados alguns eventos vulcânicos na área da cratera de Stromboli e na Sciara del Fuoco, Itália. Segundo a Defesa Civil não há registo de danos ou vítimas.

De acordo com o Instituto Nacional de Geofísica e Vulcanologia (INGV), a partir das 14:00 (hora UTC) daquele dia registou-se um aumento na amplitude do tremor vulcânico e, às 14:10, observou-se um transbordo de lava em simultâneo com uma intensa atividade explosiva, na área norte da cratera. Posteriormente, ocorreu outra explosão mais violenta na área centro-sul da cratera, observando-se pequenos colapsos de material ao longo da parte superior da Sciara del Fuoco. À medida que o transbordo de lava e a atividade explosiva continuaram, um ou mais fluxos piroclásticos formaram-se, possivelmente desencadeados pelo colapso da parte do bordo da cratera do setor Norte.

Às 15:19, formou-se um fluxo piroclástico distinto, que durou vários minutos e produziu quantidades abundantes de cinzas, tendo bloqueado temporariamente a visão da área da cratera. Este material fino suspenso foi disperso por ventos fracos de sudoeste.

Os fluxos piroclásticos gerados, que progrediram ao longo da Sciara del Fuco, ao atingirem a costa, geraram uma anomalia no nível do mar, registada pelo sistema de observação MEDE. Às 15:40 observou-se também um fluxo de lava que foi canalizado ao longo da Sciara del Fuoco e, que por volta das 16:00, chegou ao litoral.

A amplitude do tremor vulcânico atingiu níveis muito elevados por volta das 15:00, estando associada ao primeiro fluxo piroclástico. Também foi possível relacionar um sinal sísmico de amplitude considerável ao segundo fluxo piroclástico, registado às 15:19. Posteriormente, a amplitude do tremor vulcânico fixou-se em níveis médio-altos, com tendência crescente.

Os sinais atualmente disponíveis das redes de monitorização da deformação do solo não demonstram mudanças significativas. A estação inclinométrica de Timpone del Fuoco (STDF) e o dilatómetro de San Vincenso (SVO) mostraram uma variação impulsiva, relacionado com o fluxo piroclástico das 15:19. Durante a manhã do mesmo dia, foram observadas ligeiras perturbações de sinal nas estações GNSS e inclinómetro de Timpone del Fuoco, relacionadas com a atividade sísmica registada no arquipélago das ilhas Eólicas, em particular com o evento registado às 07:12 (hora UTC) com magnitude 4,6 ML, e com epicentro localizado a sudoeste da ilha de Vulcano.

Fontes
INGV


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Dez 2022 às 01:27)

Erupção vulcânica no vulcão Semeru na Indonésia
As fortes chuvas de monção na província de Java Oriental, Indonésia, fizeram com que se criassem as condições necessárias para desencadear o colapso do domo lávico do vulcão Semeru, de 3676 metros de altura, e consequente formação de um fluxo piroclástico, formado por gases e lava, que progrediu pelas vertentes do vulcão em direção ao rio Besuk Kobokan.

O fenómeno aconteceu na tarde do passado domingo, atingindo várias aldeias e destruindo uma ponte que acabara de ser reconstruída após uma erupção inesperada no passado ano, e que deixou mais de 10 mil pessoas deslocadas.

Segundo o chefe do distrito de Lumajang, cerca de 2000 pessoas foram transferidas para abrigos de emergência em várias escolas, no entanto, ao longo do dia de ontem, já voltaram às suas casas para cuidar dos animais e proteger as propriedades. As autoridades distribuíram pelos habitantes máscaras para proteção da contaminação e das cinzas.

O incremento da atividade vulcânica que se deu na tarde de domingo levou as autoridades a aumentar a zona de perigo para 13 quilómetros em torno da cratera e elevar o nível de alerta do vulcão para o nível máximo.

O monte Semeru, localizado no leste da ilha de Java, é o ponto mais alto da ilha. A última erupção no vulcão ocorreu há um ano atrás e obrigou à evacuação de cerca de dez mil pessoas. Fluxos de lama e cinzas atingiram aldeias inteiras e pelo menos 51 pessoas perderam a vida. Dois dias depois deu-se um novo episódio eruptivo.

A Indonésia, um arquipélago com mais de 250 milhões de habitantes, fica no conhecido Anel de Fogo do Pacífico, pelo que a atividade sísmica e vulcânica são fenómenos muito frequentes.

Fontes
Jornal de Notícias
Globo









Foto:  JUNI KRISWANTO / AFP in Jornal de Notícias


----------



## GSM2046 (10 Dez 2022 às 21:37)




----------



## Busorganist (11 Dez 2022 às 10:13)

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mundo/2130346/vulcao-fuego-entrou-em-erupcao-na-guatemala


----------

